# The 2017 Metric Century (100km) A Month Challenge



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2016)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride (and is a blatant copy of @Dogtrousers 2016 opener)
PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD 
*
To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2017 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _ Do not post just a link._

When you add a post, copy all of the rides from your previous post so that your latest post contains all of your rides.

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone


See this thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, lollygagging etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
Good luck all


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Jan 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km.*


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km*


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jan 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Jan 2017)

5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path



cosmicbike said:


> One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links


----------



## Osprey (7 Jan 2017)

*7th Jan - *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 70 miles (113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2017)

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Pontesbury, Westbury, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage, Cardington, Condover & home. Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average. 1 point


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Jan 2017)

January 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Running total - 1 point


----------



## steverob (8 Jan 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km -* Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Stoke Mandeville, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072


----------



## Sbudge (8 Jan 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!


----------



## StuartG (8 Jan 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
*
1 point


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 Jan 2017)

5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth


----------



## tallliman (8 Jan 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215

1 point


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Jan 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jan 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
*
Total points: 1*


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Jan 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
*Jan 2 Points*

*Total Points: 2*


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jan 2017)

A slightly pompous reminder.


cosmicbike said:


> To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2017 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. *Do not post just a link.
> *


Just seeing lists of strava links makes the thread very boring.


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Jan 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> A slightly pompous reminder.
> 
> Just seeing lists of strava links makes the thread very boring.


Good point well made


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Jan 2017)

*19 Jan*: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth 
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path


----------



## Elybazza61 (19 Jan 2017)

January.

19th;105.6km Ely-Beck/West Row-Littleport-Ten Mile Bank-Hundrud Foot Bank-Littleport-Black Bank-Pymoor-Coveney-Witcham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/837227027

Total;1 point


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Jan 2017)

January 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648

Running total - 2 points


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Jan 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
*
Total points: 2*


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Jan 2017)

*26 Jan: *102km + 1096m: Axminster, Broadwindsor, Crewkerne, S Petherton, Muchelney, Curry Rivel, Churchinford, Upottery, Axminster*
*
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Muchelney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth 
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path


----------



## Sbudge (28 Jan 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London


----------



## Donger (29 Jan 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km*
*29 Jan*"Windrush Winter Warm-up" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold Water Park*108.7km

*


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jan 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Jan 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306
Running total - 3 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Feb 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)

*Total points: 3*


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Feb 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.


----------



## tallliman (5 Feb 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231

2 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Feb 2017)

Feb done. Icy in places and harder going than expected.

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Pontesbury, Westbury, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage, Cardington, Condover & home. Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average. 1 point

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire: Shrewsbury, Uffington, Atcham, Cressage, Longville, Ludlow, Richards Castle, Mortimer's Cross, Leintwardine, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Westbury, Exfords Green & home.  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average. 1 point

2 points total


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Feb 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Running total - 4 points


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Feb 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Feb 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
*Jan 2 Points*

6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
*Feb 4 Point*

*Total Points: 6*


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Feb 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)

*Total points: 4*


----------



## StuartG (7 Feb 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km
*
2 points


----------



## Osprey (8 Feb 2017)

*7th Jan - *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 70 miles (113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Llansamlet, Gorseinon, Llanrhidian. 63 miles (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074


----------



## Donger (11 Feb 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km*
*29 Jan*"Windrush Winter Warm-up" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold Water Park*108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross on Wye-Hole in the Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km*


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Feb 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Feb 2017)

*18 Feb: *116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham*
*
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth 
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Feb 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733
Running total - 5 points


----------



## Sbudge (19 Feb 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!


----------



## StuartG (19 Feb 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*

3 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Feb 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)

*Total points: 5*


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km
February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartsfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *


----------



## steverob (25 Feb 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Stoke Mandeville, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles

2 points


----------



## Elybazza61 (26 Feb 2017)

January.

19th;105.6km Ely-Beck/West Row-Littleport-Ten Mile Bank-Hundrud Foot Bank-Littleport-Black Bank-Pymoor-Coveney-Witcham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/837227027

Total;1 point

February.

25th;102.9km Ely-Haddenham-Earith-Somersham-St Ives-Fenstanton-Longstanton-Oakington-Cottenham-Haddenham-Witcham-Coveney-Little Downham-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/879139743

Total;2 points


----------



## StuartG (26 Feb 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km*

4 points


----------



## Fiona R (27 Feb 2017)

*January 2017*
8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog 102km

*February 2017*
5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern 104km

2pts


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Mar 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km*


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.


----------



## tallliman (5 Mar 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287


5 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 Mar 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683

Running total - 6 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Mar 2017)

March done. Weather not too bad with a brisk tailwind for a long stretch.

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Pontesbury, Westbury, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage, Cardington, Condover & home. Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average. 1 point

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire: Shrewsbury, Uffington, Atcham, Cressage, Longville, Ludlow, Richards Castle, Mortimer's Cross, Leintwardine, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Westbury, Exfords Green & home.  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average. 1 point

4-March-2017. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire. Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cressage, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross, Condover & home. Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average. 1 point

3 points total


----------



## Fiona R (6 Mar 2017)

*January 2017*
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog 102km 988m

*February 2017*
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern 104km 1175m

*March 2017*
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax 158km 2200m

3pts


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Mar 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
*Jan 2 Points*

6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
*Feb 4 Point*

6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reserve 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton 1 point
https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
*Mar 4 Point*

*Total Points: 10*


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Mar 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)

*Total points: 6*


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Mar 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Mar 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up @ColinJ lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)

*Total points: 7*


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Mar 2017)

9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster

18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth 
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Mar 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441

Running total - 7 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Mar 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Running total - 8 points


----------



## 13 rider (11 Mar 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Mar 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)


----------



## steverob (11 Mar 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Stoke Mandeville, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099


----------



## Elybazza61 (11 Mar 2017)

January.

19th;105.6km Ely-Beck/West Row-Littleport-Ten Mile Bank-Hundrud Foot Bank-Littleport-Black Bank-Pymoor-Coveney-Witcham-Haddenham-Witchford-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/837227027

February.

25th;102.9km Ely-Haddenham-Earith-Somersham-St Ives-Fenstanton-Longstanton-Oakington-Cottenham-Haddenham-Witcham-Coveney-Little Downham-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/879139743

Total;2 points

March

11th;108.9km Ely-Haddenham-Earith-Somersham-St Ives-Fenstanton-Longstanton-Oakington-Cotttenham-Witcham Toll-Witcham-Coveney-Pymoor-Littleport-Ely

https://www.strava.com/activities/895862817

Total;3 points


----------



## StuartG (11 Mar 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*


5 points


----------



## Fiona R (12 Mar 2017)

*January 2017*
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home, Backwell, Weston super Mare, Axbridge, Cheddar Gorge, Wrington, Home 102km 988m

*February 2017*
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home, Bristol via Suspension Bridge, Old Severn Bridge, Chepstow, Tintern, Chepstow, Old Severn Bridge, Avonmouth Bridge, Nailsea, Backwell, Home. 104km 1175m

*March 2017*
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow, Monmouth, Hay on Wye, Gospel pass, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow. 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax plus ride in/out Home, Whitchurch, Wells, Bruton, Mells, Whitchurch, Home 129km 1938m

4pts


----------



## Sbudge (13 Mar 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Mar 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)

*Total points: 8*


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.


----------



## Donger (18 Mar 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km*
*29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold Water Park*108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross on Wye-Hole in the Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km*
*18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, Andoversford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km*


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Mar 2017)

19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter

9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path


----------



## StuartG (20 Mar 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*


6 points


----------



## Sbudge (20 Mar 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
19th March, 101.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/906598538) - Chiltern ridge route in the wind...lots and lots of wind


----------



## Osprey (24 Mar 2017)

*7th Jan - *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 70 miles (113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Llansamlet, Gorseinon, Llanrhidian. 63 miles (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Llanmorlais, Swansea, Llansamlet, Pontardawe, Ystalyfera, Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Mar 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)

*Total points: 9*


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Mar 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)


----------



## ColinJ (25 Mar 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.

25th Mar: Repeat of the route done on 12th Mar, minus the wrong turns after Chipping. (I liked the wild boar park road last time so we did it again. Without the wrong turns, exactly 100 km after a loop 'round the block' to make up a 1 km shortfall.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Mar 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km

February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *Strava

*March 2017
26 Mar *SE4, Downe, Toys Hill, Edenbridge, Cowden, Holtye, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103 km *


----------



## StuartG (26 Mar 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km*


7 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Mar 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)

*Total points: 10*


----------



## graham bowers (31 Mar 2017)

*March*

March 19th 2017
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.
March 25th 2017
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.
March 30th 2017.
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13666670


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Apr 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km*


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Apr 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Apr 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.

25th Mar: Repeat of the route done on 12th Mar, minus the wrong turns after Chipping. (I liked the wild boar park road last time so we did it again. Without the wrong turns, exactly 100 km after a loop 'round the block' to make up a 1 km shortfall.

1st Apr: My Conder Green forum ride, plus a ride to the start and back from the finish - Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, lanes to Beacon Fell, Oakenclough, Galgate, Conder Green (cafe), back through Galgate, soon afterwards turned R and descended over M6 towards the Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Spring Wood and back the way we rode out in the morning. Round the block to make up the full 161 km (100 miles).


----------



## StuartG (2 Apr 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*

9 points


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Apr 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
*Jan 2 Points*

6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
*Feb 4 Points*

6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reserve 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton 1 point https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
*Mar 4 Points*

3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard 1 point View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander 1 point https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley 1 point https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood 1 point https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops 1 point https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km 1 point https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
*April 6 Points*

*Total Points: 16*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Apr 2017)

April done in some fabulous weather. I couldn't have asked for much better.

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Pontesbury, Westbury, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage, Cardington, Condover & home. Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average. 1 point

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire: Shrewsbury, Uffington, Atcham, Cressage, Longville, Ludlow, Richards Castle, Mortimer's Cross, Leintwardine, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Westbury, Exfords Green & home.  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average. 1 point

4-March-2017. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cressage, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross, Condover & home. Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average. 1 point

2-April-2017. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Knockin, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn. 2 laps of the lake then retrace steps to Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Halfway House, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home. Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average. 1 point

4 points total


----------



## graham bowers (4 Apr 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810
https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13666670
*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)

*Total points: 11*


----------



## Sea of vapours (6 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)

*Total points: 12*


----------



## graham bowers (7 Apr 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Apr 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)


----------



## StuartG (8 Apr 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*

10 points


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Apr 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km

February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *Strava

*March 2017
26 Mar *SE4, Downe, Toys Hill, Edenbridge, Cowden, Holtye, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103 km *

*April 2017
08 Apr *FNRttC Whitstable route Waterloo-Faversham. Charing, Stapleford, Yalding, Sevenoaks . *171 km *Strava


----------



## StuartG (9 Apr 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*

11 points


----------



## graham bowers (9 Apr 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.

25th Mar: Repeat of the route done on 12th Mar, minus the wrong turns after Chipping. (I liked the wild boar park road last time so we did it again. Without the wrong turns, exactly 100 km after a loop 'round the block' to make up a 1 km shortfall.

1st Apr: My Conder Green forum ride, plus a ride to the start and back from the finish - Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, lanes to Beacon Fell, Oakenclough, Galgate, Conder Green (cafe), back through Galgate, soon afterwards turned R and descended over M6 towards the Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Spring Wood and back the way we rode out in the morning. Round the block to make up the full 161 km (100 miles).

9th Apr: Spring Into The Dales audax, plus rides to and from the event. Todmorden to 'royd; SITD ('royd, Hebden Bridge, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Hetton, Cracoe, Thorpe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, The Strid, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Draughton Moor, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Utley, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 'royd); 'royd back to Tod. 135 km.


----------



## Donger (9 Apr 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold Water Park*108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross on Wye-Hole in the Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, Andoversford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Gloucester-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
*


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)

*Total points: 13*


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Apr 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)

*Total points: 14*


----------



## Goonerobes (15 Apr 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)


----------



## tallliman (15 Apr 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618

6 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Apr 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567

Running total - 9 points


----------



## graham bowers (16 Apr 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Apr 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - Overseal - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Sutton Cheney - Peckington - Desford - Merry lees - Newtown Unthank - Kirby Muxloe - Ratby - Groby - Anstey - Newtown Lindford - Groby - Ratby - Botcheston - Merrylees - Barlston - Congerston - Twycross - Measham - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725

Running total - 10 points


----------



## 13 rider (16 Apr 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip


----------



## StuartG (16 Apr 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*

12 points


----------



## steverob (17 Apr 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, a tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881


----------



## Sbudge (17 Apr 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)

*Total points: 15*


----------



## graham bowers (18 Apr 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006
*April 18th 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Sturbridge, Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Barton under Needwood, Rosliston, Coton in the Elms, Overseal, Moira. 170.2 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/947962832


----------



## Goonerobes (22 Apr 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)


----------



## Osprey (22 Apr 2017)

*7th Jan - *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 70 miles (113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Llansamlet, Gorseinon, Llanrhidian. 63 miles (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Llanmorlais, Swansea, Llansamlet, Pontardawe, Ystalyfera, Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. 63 miles (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)

*Total points: 16*


----------



## Donger (22 Apr 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton on Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold Water Park*108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross on Wye-Hole in the Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, Andoversford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Gloucester-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
6 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Apr 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - Overseal - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Sutton Cheney - Peckington - Desford - Merry lees - Newtown Unthank - Kirby Muxloe - Ratby - Groby - Anstey - Newtown Lindford - Groby - Ratby - Botcheston - Merrylees - Barlston - Congerston - Twycross - Measham - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Bentley - Atherstone - Sutton Cheney - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Austrey - Tamworth - Clifton Campville - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

Running total - 11 points


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!


----------



## graham bowers (23 Apr 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006

*April 18th 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Sturbridge, Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Barton under Needwood, Rosliston, Coton in the Elms, Overseal, Moira. 170.2 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/947962832

*April 23rd 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Eccleshall, , Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Rolleston on Dove, Burton on Trent, Linton, Moira. 164.1 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/955172496


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Apr 2017)

24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth

19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 8 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)

*Total points: 17
*


----------



## Fiona R (27 Apr 2017)

*January 2017*
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home, Backwell, Weston super Mare, Axbridge, Cheddar Gorge, Wrington, Home 102km 988m
*February 2017*
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home, Bristol via Suspension Bridge, Old Severn Bridge, Chepstow, Tintern, Chepstow, Old Severn Bridge, Avonmouth Bridge, Nailsea, Backwell, Home. 104km 1175m
*March 2017*
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow, Monmouth, Hay on Wye, Gospel pass, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow. 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax plus ride in/out Home, Whitchurch, Wells, Bruton, Mells, Whitchurch, Home 129km 1938m
*April 2017*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home, Nailsea, Winsombe, Uphill, Weston super mare, Hewish, Congresbury, Yatton, Backwell, Home. 100km 513m

5pts


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Apr 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)

*Total points: 18*


----------



## StuartG (30 Apr 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)

14 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Apr 2017)

29/30 Apr(4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow

24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 12 points


----------



## graham bowers (1 May 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006

*April 18th 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Sturbridge, Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Barton under Needwood, Rosliston, Coton in the Elms, Overseal, Moira. 170.2 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/947962832

*April 23rd 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Eccleshall, , Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Rolleston on Dove, Burton on Trent, Linton, Moira. 164.1 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/955172496
https://www.strava.com/activities/955172496
*April 29th 2017*
Wetherby, Great Ouseburn, Easingwold, Dalton, Thirsk, Upsall, Northallerton, Appleton Wiske, Neasam, Darlington, Walworth Gate, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km https://www.strava.com/activities/965847004

*April 30th 2017*
Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool Headland, Seaton Carew, Port Clarence, Middlesborough, Redcar, Kirkleatham, Normanby, Middlesborough, Stcokton on Tees, Thorpe Thewles, Station Town, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/965846998


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 May 2017)

3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S

29/30 Apr(4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 13 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (5 May 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - Overseal - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Sutton Cheney - Peckington - Desford - Merry lees - Newtown Unthank - Kirby Muxloe - Ratby - Groby - Anstey - Newtown Lindford - Groby - Ratby - Botcheston - Merrylees - Barlston - Congerston - Twycross - Measham - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Bentley - Atherstone - Sutton Cheney - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Austrey - Tamworth - Clifton Campville - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Twycross - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Warton - Clifton Campville - Elford - Walton on Trent - Drakelow - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760

Running total - 12 points


----------



## Goonerobes (6 May 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 May 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km

February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *Strava

*March 2017
26 Mar *SE4, Downe, Toys Hill, Edenbridge, Cowden, Holtye, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103 km *

*April 2017
08 Apr *FNRttC Whitstable route Waterloo-Faversham. Charing, Stapleford, Yalding, Sevenoaks . *171 km *Strava
*
May 2017
05 May* Bath, FNRttC Bristol, Clifton bridge, Aust bridge, Calidicot, Goldcliff, Newport, Cardiff, Barry Cardiff *163 km* Strava


----------



## Sbudge (6 May 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills


----------



## graham bowers (7 May 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006

*April 18th 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Sturbridge, Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Barton under Needwood, Rosliston, Coton in the Elms, Overseal, Moira. 170.2 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/947962832

*April 23rd 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Eccleshall, , Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Rolleston on Dove, Burton on Trent, Linton, Moira. 164.1 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/955172496

*April 29th 2017*
Wetherby, Great Ouseburn, Easingwold, Dalton, Thirsk, Upsall, Northallerton, Appleton Wiske, Neasam, Darlington, Walworth Gate, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km https://www.strava.com/activities/965847004

*April 30th 2017*
Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool Headland, Seaton Carew, Port Clarence, Middlesborough, Redcar, Kirkleatham, Normanby, Middlesborough, Stcokton on Tees, Thorpe Thewles, Station Town, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/965846998
https://www.strava.com/activities/965846998
*May 7th 2017.*
Moira, Ticknall, Swarkstone, Derby, Carsington, Brailsford, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Barton-under-Needwood, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/975663166


----------



## Milkfloat (9 May 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km*


----------



## graham bowers (10 May 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006

*April 18th 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Sturbridge, Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Barton under Needwood, Rosliston, Coton in the Elms, Overseal, Moira. 170.2 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/947962832

*April 23rd 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Eccleshall, , Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Rolleston on Dove, Burton on Trent, Linton, Moira. 164.1 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/955172496

*April 29th 2017*
Wetherby, Great Ouseburn, Easingwold, Dalton, Thirsk, Upsall, Northallerton, Appleton Wiske, Neasam, Darlington, Walworth Gate, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km https://www.strava.com/activities/965847004

*April 30th 2017*
Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool Headland, Seaton Carew, Port Clarence, Middlesborough, Redcar, Kirkleatham, Normanby, Middlesborough, Stcokton on Tees, Thorpe Thewles, Station Town, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/965846998

*May 7th 2017.*
Moira, Ticknall, Swarkstone, Derby, Carsington, Brailsford, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Barton-under-Needwood, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/975663166
https://www.strava.com/activities/975663166
*May 10th 2017.*
Moira, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rearsby, Ashby Folville, Knossington, Normanton, Oakham, Knossington, Ashby Folville, Rearsby, Loughborough, Long Whatton, Breedon on the Hill, Ashby de la Zouch, Moira. 171.5 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/980257811


----------



## Goonerobes (13 May 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)


----------



## Osprey (13 May 2017)

*7th Jan - *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 70 miles (113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Llansamlet, Gorseinon, Llanrhidian. 63 miles (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Llanmorlais, Swansea, Llansamlet, Pontardawe, Ystalyfera, Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. 63 miles (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289


----------



## ColinJ (14 May 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.

25th Mar: Repeat of the route done on 12th Mar, minus the wrong turns after Chipping. (I liked the wild boar park road last time so we did it again. Without the wrong turns, exactly 100 km after a loop 'round the block' to make up a 1 km shortfall.

1st Apr: My Conder Green forum ride, plus a ride to the start and back from the finish - Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, lanes to Beacon Fell, Oakenclough, Galgate, Conder Green (cafe), back through Galgate, soon afterwards turned R and descended over M6 towards the Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Spring Wood and back the way we rode out in the morning. Round the block to make up the full 161 km (100 miles).

9th Apr: Spring Into The Dales audax, plus rides to and from the event. Todmorden to 'royd; SITD ('royd, Hebden Bridge, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Hetton, Cracoe, Thorpe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, The Strid, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Draughton Moor, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Utley, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 'royd); 'royd back to Tod. 135 km.

13th May: [Singlespeed!] Nickyboy's Manchester to Llandudno ride. Home to Tod station. (Train to Manchester). Manchester Victoria to Manchester Piccadilly. Piccadilly to Llandudno with many CycleChat riders (Manchester, Altrincham, Northwich, Weaverham, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Dunkirk, Eureka cafe, Connah's Quay, Flint, climbed to Pentre Halkyn, Gorsedd, Berthengham, Gronant, Prestatyn, Rhyl, Abergele, Colwyn Bay, Llandudno); From ride finish to Llandudno station. (Train to Manchester). Manchester Piccadilly to Manchester Victoria. (Train to Todmorden). Tod station to home. 168 km.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 May 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - Overseal - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Sutton Cheney - Peckington - Desford - Merry lees - Newtown Unthank - Kirby Muxloe - Ratby - Groby - Anstey - Newtown Lindford - Groby - Ratby - Botcheston - Merrylees - Barlston - Congerston - Twycross - Measham - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Bentley - Atherstone - Sutton Cheney - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Austrey - Tamworth - Clifton Campville - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Twycross - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Warton - Clifton Campville - Elford - Walton on Trent - Drakelow - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km (Midland Mezzo Monster Sportive) - Overseal - Rosliston - Sudbury - Roston - Blore - Ashbourne - Alkmonton - Hatton - Anslow - Barton under Needwood - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057

Running total - 13 points


----------



## Donger (14 May 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Great Malvern-West Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Gloucester-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Gloucester-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
7 points*


----------



## StuartG (15 May 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*

15 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (15 May 2017)

13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01

3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr(4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 19 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 May 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)

*Total points: 19*


----------



## graham bowers (18 May 2017)

*March 19th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Lullington, Edingale, Croxall, Fradley, Lichfield, Wall, Shenstone, Weeford, Whittington, Harlaston, Clifton Campville, Seckington, Austray, Orton-on-the-hill, Congerstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 100.4 Km.

*March 25th 2017*
Moira, Ashby, Lount, Diseworth, Kegworth, Gotham, Keyworth, Widmerpool, Wysall, Wymeswold, Burton-on-the Wolds, Barrow-upon-Soar, Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Copt Oak, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Willesley, Moira. 103.9 Km.

*March 30th 2017.*
Derby, Kedleston, Alkmonton, Ashbourne, Thorpe, Tissington, Milldale, Wetton, Wetton Mill, Ellastone, Rocester, Alkmonton, Etwall, Willington, Derby. 126.8 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/921697810

*April 4th 2017*
Moira, Burton on Trent, Etwall, Thurvaston, Brailsford, Carsington Water, Kirk Ireton, Millington Green, Mercaston, Etwall, Burton on Trent, Swadlincote, Moira. 118.6 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/927851496

*April 7th 2017*
Moira, Boundary, Breedon, Worthington, Osgathorpe, Belton, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rothley, Syston, Barkby, Ingarby, Houghton on the Hill, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Wistow, Kilby, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Kirby Mallory, Cadeby, Market Bosworth, Barton in the Beans, Odstone, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Oakthorpe, Moira. 123 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/931947989

*April 9th 2017*
Moira, Blackfordby, Boundary, Calke, Breedon, Wilson, Castle Donington, Shardlow, Nottingham, Gotham, Kegworth, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone, Whitwick, Coalville, Ravenstone, Heather, Newton Burgoland, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 101.9 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/935130124

*April 16th 2017*
Moira, Overseal, Measham, Snareston, Twycross, Bilstone, Market Bosworth, Sutton Cheny, Kirkby Mallory, Peckleton, Desford, Merrylees, Newtown Unthank, Kirby Muxloe, Ratby, Groby, Anstey, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Ratby, Botcheston, Merrylees, Barlston, Congerston, Twycross, Snareston, Measham, Donisthorpe, Moira. 109.2 Km.
https://www.strava.com/activities/944817006

*April 18th 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Sturbridge, Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Barton under Needwood, Rosliston, Coton in the Elms, Overseal, Moira. 170.2 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/947962832

*April 23rd 2017*
Moira, Linton, Rosliston, Barton-under-Needwood, Great Haywood, Stafford, Newport, Adbaston, Eccleshall, , Stone, Hilderstone, Withington, Bramshall, Uttoxeter, Doveridge, Hatton, Rolleston on Dove, Burton on Trent, Linton, Moira. 164.1 Km
https://www.strava.com/activities/955172496

*April 29th 2017*
Wetherby, Great Ouseburn, Easingwold, Dalton, Thirsk, Upsall, Northallerton, Appleton Wiske, Neasam, Darlington, Walworth Gate, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km https://www.strava.com/activities/965847004

*April 30th 2017*
Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool Headland, Seaton Carew, Port Clarence, Middlesborough, Redcar, Kirkleatham, Normanby, Middlesborough, Stcokton on Tees, Thorpe Thewles, Station Town, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/965846998

*May 7th 2017.*
Moira, Ticknall, Swarkstone, Derby, Carsington, Brailsford, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Barton-under-Needwood, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/975663166

*May 10th 2017.*
Moira, Shepshed, Loughborough, Quorn, Rearsby, Ashby Folville, Knossington, Normanton, Oakham, Knossington, Ashby Folville, Rearsby, Loughborough, Long Whatton, Breedon on the Hill, Ashby de la Zouch, Moira. 171.5 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/980257811
https://www.strava.com/activities/980257811
*May 18th 2017*
Moira, Ticknall, Swarkstone, Stenson, Willington, Repton, Burton-on-Trent, Walton-on-Trent, Fradley, Newborough, Hanbury, Tutbury, Anslow, Barton-under-Needwood, Rosliston, Linton, Moira. 115.7 Km. https://www.strava.com/activities/994447424


----------



## Osprey (20 May 2017)

*7th Jan - *Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Baglan, Aberavon Bay, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 70 miles (113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Swiss Valley, Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, Pontardawe, Llansamlet, Gorseinon, Llanrhidian. 63 miles (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Llanmorlais, Swansea, Llansamlet, Pontardawe, Ystalyfera, Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, Swansea, Clyne Valley, Llanmorlais. 63 miles (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Pontardawe, Neath, GlynNeath, Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray, Ystalyfera, Pontardawe. 68 miles (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. 63 miles. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703


----------



## StuartG (21 May 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km*

15 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 May 2017)

21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary

13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr(4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 20 points


----------



## Fiona R (22 May 2017)

*January 2017*
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home, Backwell, Weston super Mare, Axbridge, Cheddar Gorge, Wrington, Home 102km 988m
*February 2017*
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home, Bristol via Suspension Bridge, Old Severn Bridge, Chepstow, Tintern, Chepstow, Old Severn Bridge, Avonmouth Bridge, Nailsea, Backwell, Home. 104km 1175m
*March 2017*
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow, Monmouth, Hay on Wye, Gospel pass, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow. 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax plus ride in/out Home, Whitchurch, Wells, Bruton, Mells, Whitchurch, Home 129km 1938m
*April 2017*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home, Nailsea, Winsombe, Uphill, Weston super mare, Hewish, Congresbury, Yatton, Backwell, Home. 100km 513m
*May 2017
Sat 13th *Marennes, Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km

6pts


----------



## cosmicbike (22 May 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.


----------



## ColinJ (22 May 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.

25th Mar: Repeat of the route done on 12th Mar, minus the wrong turns after Chipping. (I liked the wild boar park road last time so we did it again. Without the wrong turns, exactly 100 km after a loop 'round the block' to make up a 1 km shortfall.

1st Apr: My Conder Green forum ride, plus a ride to the start and back from the finish - Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, lanes to Beacon Fell, Oakenclough, Galgate, Conder Green (cafe), back through Galgate, soon afterwards turned R and descended over M6 towards the Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Spring Wood and back the way we rode out in the morning. Round the block to make up the full 161 km (100 miles).

9th Apr: Spring Into The Dales audax, plus rides to and from the event. Todmorden to 'royd; SITD ('royd, Hebden Bridge, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Hetton, Cracoe, Thorpe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, The Strid, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Draughton Moor, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Utley, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 'royd); 'royd back to Tod. 135 km.

13th May: [Singlespeed!] Nickyboy's Manchester to Llandudno ride. Home to Tod station. (Train to Manchester). Manchester Victoria to Manchester Piccadilly. Piccadilly to Llandudno with many CycleChat riders (Manchester, Altrincham, Northwich, Weaverham, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Dunkirk, Eureka cafe, Connah's Quay, Flint, climbed to Pentre Halkyn, Gorsedd, Berthengham, Gronant, Prestatyn, Rhyl, Abergele, Colwyn Bay, Llandudno); From ride finish to Llandudno station. (Train to Manchester). Manchester Piccadilly to Manchester Victoria. (Train to Todmorden). Tod station to home. 168 km.

21st May: 'The forum ride that never was' (nobody else did it! ) - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood Rd, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Elslack, Broughton, Gargrave, Eshton, Airton, Settle, Rathmel, Wigglesworth, Holden, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington, Bashall Town, Mitton, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Read, Padiham, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. 129 km.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 May 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)

*Total points: 20*


----------



## GuyBoden (24 May 2017)

23rd May - 100km, 1 point, May 1 Point,  Total Points: 17


----------



## Sea of vapours (26 May 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m) 

*Total points: 21*


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 May 2017)

27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads Audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton

21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 23 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 May 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - Overseal - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Sutton Cheney - Peckington - Desford - Merry lees - Newtown Unthank - Kirby Muxloe - Ratby - Groby - Anstey - Newtown Lindford - Groby - Ratby - Botcheston - Merrylees - Barlston - Congerston - Twycross - Measham - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Bentley - Atherstone - Sutton Cheney - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Austrey - Tamworth - Clifton Campville - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Twycross - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Warton - Clifton Campville - Elford - Walton on Trent - Drakelow - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km (Midland Mezzo Monster Sportive) - Overseal - Rosliston - Sudbury - Roston - Blore - Ashbourne - Alkmonton - Hatton - Anslow - Barton under Needwood - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Repton - Scropton - Draycott in the Clay - Yoxall - Whittington - Tamworth - Walton on Trent - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

Running total - 14 points


----------



## GuyBoden (28 May 2017)

28th May - 115km, 1 point, May: 2 Points, Total Points: 18


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2017)

30th Jan: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turn!) Chaigley, Bashall Town, Waddington, Edisford Bridge (Clitheroe), Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. EXACTLY 100 km (round the block to make it so!)

6th Feb: Garforth station, The Lines Way, Allerton Bywater, Fairburn Ings, Hillam, Kellingley, Womersley, Staleton, Little Smeaton, Campsall, Askern, Topham, TPT, Pollington, Gowdall, Snaith, Chapel Haddlesley, Gateforth, Hillam, Fairburn Ings, Allerton Bywater, The Lines Way, Garforth station. 103 km.

18th Feb: (Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax - too late to get entry in, but rode route anyway, and start/finish Tod instead of Rochdale!) Todmorden, Burnley, Nelson, Barrowford, Blacko, Gisburn, Bolton-by-Bowland, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington (cafe), Mitton, Whalley, Wilpshire, Blackburn, Oswaldtwistle, Haslingden, Edenfield, Rochdale, Littleborough, Todmorden. 117 km.

4th Mar: Todmorden, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Denshaw, Buckstones, Ringstone Edge, Booth Wood Reservoir, Booth Wood, A58, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Craggies cafe, Cragg Vale, 'royd, Calder Valley Cycleway, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood, Slack, Colden, Jack Bridge, Blackshaw Head, Kebs Rd, Long Causeway, Greencliffe Ln, Over Town, Southward Bottom, A646, Walk Mill, Manchester Rd, Crown Point Rd, Deerplay, Bacup, Sharneyford, A6033, Todmorden. 103 km.

12th Mar: Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Chaigley (north side of Longridge Fell), Walker Fold, Thornley, Chipping, (wrong turns x 2!!!) wild boar park, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Mitton, and back the way I rode out in the morning. 101 km.

25th Mar: Repeat of the route done on 12th Mar, minus the wrong turns after Chipping. (I liked the wild boar park road last time so we did it again. Without the wrong turns, exactly 100 km after a loop 'round the block' to make up a 1 km shortfall.

1st Apr: My Conder Green forum ride, plus a ride to the start and back from the finish - Todmorden, A646, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Road, Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, lanes to Beacon Fell, Oakenclough, Galgate, Conder Green (cafe), back through Galgate, soon afterwards turned R and descended over M6 towards the Bay Horse, Scorton, Inglewhite, Longridge, Ribchester, Billington, Whalley, Spring Wood and back the way we rode out in the morning. Round the block to make up the full 161 km (100 miles).

9th Apr: Spring Into The Dales audax, plus rides to and from the event. Todmorden to 'royd; SITD ('royd, Hebden Bridge, Keighley Rd, Cock Hill, Oxenhope, Penistone Hill, Stanbury, Scar Top, Laneshaw Bridge, Black Lane Ends, Earby, West Marton, Gargrave, Hetton, Cracoe, Thorpe, Burnsall, Appletreewick, The Strid, Cavendish Pavilion, Bolton Abbey, Halton East, Draughton, Draughton Moor, Cringles, Silsden, Steeton, Utley, Keighley, Haworth Brow, Oxenhope, Cock Hill, Hebden Bridge, 'royd); 'royd back to Tod. 135 km.

13th May: [Singlespeed!] Nickyboy's Manchester to Llandudno ride. Home to Tod station. (Train to Manchester). Manchester Victoria to Manchester Piccadilly. Piccadilly to Llandudno with many CycleChat riders (Manchester, Altrincham, Northwich, Weaverham, Delamere Forest, Mickle Trafford, Dunkirk, Eureka cafe, Connah's Quay, Flint, climbed to Pentre Halkyn, Gorsedd, Berthengham, Gronant, Prestatyn, Rhyl, Abergele, Colwyn Bay, Llandudno); From ride finish to Llandudno station. (Train to Manchester). Manchester Piccadilly to Manchester Victoria. (Train to Todmorden). Tod station to home. 168 km.

21st May: 'The forum ride that never was' (nobody else did it! ) - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall Rd, Lee Wood Rd, Slack, Widdop, Thursden, Clarion House, Trawden, Laneshaw Bridge, Elslack, Broughton, Gargrave, Eshton, Airton, Settle, Rathmel, Wigglesworth, Holden, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington, Bashall Town, Mitton, Whalley, Old Roman Rd, Read, Padiham, Padiham Greenway, Rose Grove, A646, Tod. 129 km.

28th May: Forum ride to Wray - Tod, A646, Burnley, Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Read, Old Roman Rd, Spring Wood, Whalley, Mitton, Bashall Eaves, Cow Ark, lane NE through hamlet of Easington, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Ivah, White Moss, Wray (cafe), Keasden, Bowland Knotts, Gisburn Forest, Holden, Sawley, Grindleton, West Bradford, Waddington, Bashall Town, Mitton, (back by route taken out in morning), Tod, local loop to get full imperial century distance in. 161 km.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 May 2017)

May done. Things haven't gone to plan this month and I was worried I might end up having to drop out.

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Pontesbury, Westbury, Oswestry, Ellesmere, Wem, Cressage, Cardington, Condover & home. Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average. 1 point

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire: Shrewsbury, Uffington, Atcham, Cressage, Longville, Ludlow, Richards Castle, Mortimer's Cross, Leintwardine, Bishop's Castle, Montgomery, Westbury, Exfords Green & home.  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average. 1 point

4-March-2017. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Condover, Acton Burnell, Cardington, Hughley, Cressage, Upton Magna, Shawbury, Wem, Ellesmere, Gobowen, Oswestry, Melverley, Westbury, Lea Cross, Condover & home. Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average. 1 point

2-April-2017. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Knockin, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn. 2 laps of the lake then retrace steps to Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Halfway House, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home. Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average. 1 point

28-May-2017. To Vyrnwy and back again: Shrewsbury, Montford Bridge, Great Ness, Knockin, Llynclys, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn. 2 laps of the lake then retrace steps to Llynclys, Maesbrook, Melverley, Halfway House, Westbury, Lea Cross, Exfords Green,Lyth Hill and home. Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.

5 points total


----------



## graham bowers (29 May 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km


----------



## tallliman (30 May 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795


11 points


----------



## GuyBoden (31 May 2017)

31th May - 125km, 1 point, May: 3 Points, Total Points: 19


----------



## Sea of vapours (31 May 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)

*Total points: 22*


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Jun 2017)

1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2

27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads Audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 24 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey


----------



## StuartG (3 Jun 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*



16 points


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2017)

3rd June - 146km, 1 point, June: 1 Point, Total Points: 20


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2017)

After leaving May late I've taken the opportunity to get the June ride in early.

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.

4-March-2017. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.

2-April-2017. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average

28-May-2017. To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.

3-June-2017. A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average

6 points total


----------



## Lilliburlero (4 Jun 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - Overseal - Caldwell - Walton on Trent - Wigginton - Clifton Campville - Warton - Sibson - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - Overseal - Burton on Trent - Needwood - Lichfield - Shuttington - Twycross - Ashby de la Zouch - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Fenny Drayton - Sheepy Magna - Warton - Elford - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Coton in the Elms - Curborough - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Overseal - Twycross - Bosworth Marina - Heather - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Austrey - Twycross - Snarestone - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Hartshorne - Willington - Scropton - Needwood - Walton on Trent - Elford - Austrey - Twycross - Measham - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - Overseal - Ashby de la Zouch - Ibstock - Congerstone - Bosworth Marina - Fenny Drayton - Twycross - Austrey - Clifton Campville - Croxall - Walton on Trent - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - Overseal - Walton on Trent - Abbots Bromley - Colton - Fradley - Whittington - Clifton Campville - Austrey - Snarestone - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Nuneaton - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Odstone - Congerstone - Twycross - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - Overseal - Twycross - Market Bosworth - Sutton Cheney - Peckington - Desford - Merry lees - Newtown Unthank - Kirby Muxloe - Ratby - Groby - Anstey - Newtown Lindford - Groby - Ratby - Botcheston - Merrylees - Barlston - Congerston - Twycross - Measham - Donisthorpe - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km Overseal - Twycross - Atherstone - Bentley - Atherstone - Sutton Cheney - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Austrey - Tamworth - Clifton Campville - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - Overseal - Twycross - Fenny Drayton - Market Bosworth - Twycross - Warton - Clifton Campville - Elford - Walton on Trent - Drakelow - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km (Midland Mezzo Monster Sportive) - Overseal - Rosliston - Sudbury - Roston - Blore - Ashbourne - Alkmonton - Hatton - Anslow - Barton under Needwood - Rosliston - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - Overseal - Repton - Scropton - Draycott in the Clay - Yoxall - Whittington - Tamworth - Walton on Trent - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - Overseal - Melbourne - Shardlow - Castle Donington - Breedon on the Hill - Packington - Barton in the Beans - Twycross - Measham - Clifton Campville - Coton in the Elms - Linton - Overseal
https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372

15 Points


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd June_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 Jun 2017)

4 Jun: 103km + 1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme

1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads Audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 25 points


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
*23rd May - 100km*
*28th May - 115km*
*31th May - 125km*
*3rd June - 146km*
* 7th June - 102km, Report*


----------



## GuyBoden (9 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
*23rd May - 100km*
*28th May - 115km*
*31th May - 125km*
*3rd June - 146km*
* 7th June - 102km, Report*
9th June - 101km, Report


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jun 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)

*Total points: 23*


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Jun 2017)

9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth

4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads Audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, W to Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 28 points


----------



## Goonerobes (10 Jun 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jun 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km*


----------



## Donger (10 Jun 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
* 8 points*


----------



## Sbudge (11 Jun 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)


----------



## StuartG (12 Jun 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*



17 points


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jun 2017)

*January 2017*
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home, Backwell, Weston super Mare, Axbridge, Cheddar Gorge, Wrington, Home 102km 988m
*February*
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home, Bristol via Suspension Bridge, Old Severn Bridge, Chepstow, Tintern, Chepstow, Old Severn Bridge, Avonmouth Bridge, Nailsea, Backwell, Home. 104km 1175m
*March*
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow, Monmouth, Hay on Wye, Gospel pass, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow. 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax plus ride in/out Home, Whitchurch, Wells, Bruton, Mells, Whitchurch, Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home, Nailsea, Winsombe, Uphill, Weston super mare, Hewish, Congresbury, Yatton, Backwell, Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th Marennes, Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*7pts*


----------



## graham bowers (12 Jun 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Jun 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564 

17 points


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Jun 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## Ajax Bay (14 Jun 2017)

14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth

4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 29 points


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.


----------



## graham bowers (16 Jun 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km
*June 15 *Derby, Hulme End, Derby. 104.7 Km


----------



## Goonerobes (17 Jun 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)


----------



## graham bowers (18 Jun 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km
*June 15 *Derby, Hulme End, Derby. 104.7 Km
*June 17 *Moira, Gunthorpe, Woodhall Spa, Skegness. 180.7 Km


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km

February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *

*March 2017
26 Mar *SE4, Downe, Toys Hill, Edenbridge, Cowden, Holtye, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103 km *

*April 2017
08 Apr *FNRttC Whitstable route Waterloo-Faversham. Charing, Stapleford, Yalding, Sevenoaks . *171 km 

May 2017
05 May* Bath, FNRttC Bristol, Clifton bridge, Aust bridge, Calidicot, Goldcliff, Newport, Cardiff, Barry Cardiff *163 km*

*June 2017 
18 June *SE4, Farningham, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Lenham, Headcorn, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Chartwell, Westerham, Hayes. *200 km* Strava


----------



## Osprey (18 Jun 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm


----------



## Ajax Bay (20 Jun 2017)

17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir

14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 30 points


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.


----------



## Goonerobes (24 Jun 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643

13 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Jun 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564 
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

18 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jun 2017)

25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth

17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 31 points


----------



## StuartG (25 Jun 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km*


18 points


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back.


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Jun 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Jul 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)

*Total points: 24*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2017)

Nice weather for getting the July ride in early

7-January-2017. A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.

4-February-2017. A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.

4-March-2017. An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.

2-April-2017. To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average

28-May-2017. To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.

3-June-2017. A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average

1-July-2017. An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.

7 points total


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jul 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km

2nd July *Warwick, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Studley, Feckenham, Broom, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1063543909 *108km*


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Jul 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564 
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036

19 points


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd June_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- 1st July: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Jul 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
July 4th 66.5 milesx
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,In-stock ,Coalville ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jul 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2017*
Home-WGP-Eton-Cookham-Velolife-Wargrave-Waltham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. 72.3 miles (116.4km). Riding Time 4:40:04, Average Speed 15.5mph, Elevation Gain 2362ft, Maximum Speed 30.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Jul 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Jul 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980

20 points


----------



## Sbudge (9 Jul 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)


----------



## graham bowers (10 Jul 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km
*June 15 *Derby, Hulme End, Derby. 104.7 Km
*June 17 *Moira, Gunthorpe, Woodhall Spa, Skegness. 180.7 Km
*June 23 *Moira, Derby, Doncaster, Selby, Acaster Malbis. 179.9 Km
*June 24 *Acaster Malbis, York, Thirsk, Northallerton, Shotton Colliery. 136.2 Km
*June 26* Shotton Colliery, Blyth, Amble, Beadnell. 127.2 Km
*June 27 *Beadnell, Berwick upon Tweed, Dunbar. 104.0 Km
*June 28 *Dunbar, Edinburgh, Kirkcaldy, Glenrothes, Anstruther. 136.1 Km
*June 29 *Anstruther, Dundee, Montrose, Stonehaven. 136.9 Km
*July 1 *Stonehaven, Aberdeen, Banff. 121.1 Km
*July 2 *Banff, Elgin, Nairn, Inverness. 135.4 Km
*July 3 *Inverness, Cromarty, Bonar Bridge, Lairg. 111.1 Km
*July 4 *Lairg, Tongue, Melvich. 105.7 Km


----------



## tallliman (11 Jul 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033

15 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jul 2017)

7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)

25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 41 points


----------



## Fiona R (11 Jul 2017)

*January 2017*
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home, Backwell, Weston super Mare, Axbridge, Cheddar Gorge, Wrington, Home 102km 988m
*February*
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home, Bristol via Suspension Bridge, Old Severn Bridge, Chepstow, Tintern, Chepstow, Old Severn Bridge, Avonmouth Bridge, Nailsea, Backwell, Home. 104km 1175m
*March*
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow, Monmouth, Hay on Wye, Gospel pass, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow. 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax plus ride in/out Home, Whitchurch, Wells, Bruton, Mells, Whitchurch, Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home, Nailsea, Winsombe, Uphill, Weston super mare, Hewish, Congresbury, Yatton, Backwell, Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
*8pts*


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Jul 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)

*Total points: 25*


----------



## StuartG (13 Jul 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*

21 points


----------



## GuyBoden (14 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.


----------



## Fiona R (16 Jul 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts

*10pts*


----------



## Donger (16 Jul 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
*16 Jul* Abergavenny-Llanthony Priory-Gospel Pass-Talgarth-Llanfilo-Brecon-Talybont on Usk-Llangynidr-Llangattock-Gilwern-Abergavenny *102.6km*
* 9 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jul 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274

21 points


----------



## StuartG (17 Jul 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastboutne *76.18 miles/122.5km*

22 points


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Jul 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)

*Total points: 26*


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back.


----------



## Osprey (23 Jul 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827
*22nd July. *Porthcawl and return. 104km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Jul 2017)

23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back

7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 42 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Jul 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

22 points


----------



## StuartG (23 Jul 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km*

23 points


----------



## Sbudge (23 Jul 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd Juy, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd June_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- 1st July: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- 22nd July: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2017)

A bonus ride in the 

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.

8 points total


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.


----------



## steverob (29 Jul 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881
_
<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>_

*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jul 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover


----------



## GuyBoden (31 Jul 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Whitegate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd June_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- 1st July: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- 22nd July: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- 3d August: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Aug 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd Jun_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- _1st Jul_: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- _22nd Jul_: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- _3rd Aug_: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
- _5th Aug_: Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
July 4th 66.5 miles
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,In-stock ,Coalville ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
August 6th 63.5 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Beeby , Little Dalby ,Burton Lazar's ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185

23 points


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Aug 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km

2nd July *Warwick, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Studley, Feckenham, Broom, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1063543909 *108km

6th August *Warwick, Admington, Chipping Camden, Hidcote, Bidford upon Avon, Norton Lindsey, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1119871501. *117km*


----------



## Sbudge (7 Aug 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Aug 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2017*
Home-WGP-Eton-Cookham-Velolife-Wargrave-Waltham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. 72.3 miles (116.4km). Riding Time 4:40:04, Average Speed 15.5mph, Elevation Gain 2362ft, Maximum Speed 30.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th August 2017*
Home-Chobham-Deepcut-Pirbright-WGP-Lyne- Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:14:28, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2661ft, Maximum Speed 32.9mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## GuyBoden (7 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.


----------



## Fiona R (8 Aug 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
*11pts*


----------



## StuartG (9 Aug 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*


25 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040

24 points


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Aug 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)
_August_
- 10th August, 102.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Eldroth - 1,666m)

*Total points: 27*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2017)

The first properly nice day in August. Challenge ride time! 

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.
*10-August-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Ride report. 110.52 miles (177.82 km). 14.2 mph average

9 points total


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Aug 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)


----------



## Donger (12 Aug 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
*16 Jul* Abergavenny-Llanthony Priory-Gospel Pass-Talgarth-Llanfilo-Brecon-Talybont on Usk-Llangynidr-Llangattock-Gilwern-Abergavenny *102.6km
12 Aug *"_A Weaver's Wander_ "Audax, Tewkesbury-British Camp (Malverns)-Suckley-Wichenford-Powick-Pershore-Bredon-Tewkesbury *101.3km*
* 10 points*


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842

25 points


----------



## Sbudge (13 Aug 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back


----------



## StuartG (17 Aug 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*

26 points


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back


----------



## graham bowers (18 Aug 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km
*June 15 *Derby, Hulme End, Derby. 104.7 Km
*June 17 *Moira, Gunthorpe, Woodhall Spa, Skegness. 180.7 Km
*June 23 *Moira, Derby, Doncaster, Selby, Acaster Malbis. 179.9 Km
*June 24 *Acaster Malbis, York, Thirsk, Northallerton, Shotton Colliery. 136.2 Km
*June 26* Shotton Colliery, Blyth, Amble, Beadnell. 127.2 Km
*June 27 *Beadnell, Berwick upon Tweed, Dunbar. 104.0 Km
*June 28 *Dunbar, Edinburgh, Kirkcaldy, Glenrothes, Anstruther. 136.1 Km
*June 29 *Anstruther, Dundee, Montrose, Stonehaven. 136.9 Km
*July 1 *Stonehaven, Aberdeen, Banff. 121.1 Km
*July 2 *Banff, Elgin, Nairn, Inverness. 135.4 Km
*July 3 *Inverness, Cromarty, Bonar Bridge, Lairg. 111.1 Km
*July 4 *Lairg, Tongue, Melvich. 105.7 Km
*Aug 11 *Moira, Carsington, Moira. 122.0 Km
*Aug 18 *Moira, Abbots Bromley, Burntwood, Weeford. Moira. 106.5 Km


----------



## steverob (19 Aug 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881
_
<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>_

*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641


----------



## graham bowers (20 Aug 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km
*June 15 *Derby, Hulme End, Derby. 104.7 Km
*June 17 *Moira, Gunthorpe, Woodhall Spa, Skegness. 180.7 Km
*June 23 *Moira, Derby, Doncaster, Selby, Acaster Malbis. 179.9 Km
*June 24 *Acaster Malbis, York, Thirsk, Northallerton, Shotton Colliery. 136.2 Km
*June 26* Shotton Colliery, Blyth, Amble, Beadnell. 127.2 Km
*June 27 *Beadnell, Berwick upon Tweed, Dunbar. 104.0 Km
*June 28 *Dunbar, Edinburgh, Kirkcaldy, Glenrothes, Anstruther. 136.1 Km
*June 29 *Anstruther, Dundee, Montrose, Stonehaven. 136.9 Km
*July 1 *Stonehaven, Aberdeen, Banff. 121.1 Km
*July 2 *Banff, Elgin, Nairn, Inverness. 135.4 Km
*July 3 *Inverness, Cromarty, Bonar Bridge, Lairg. 111.1 Km
*July 4 *Lairg, Tongue, Melvich. 105.7 Km
*Aug 11 *Moira, Carsington, Moira. 122.0 Km
*Aug 18 *Moira, Abbots Bromley, Burntwood, Weeford. Moira. 106.5 Km
*Aug 20 *Moira, Market Bosworth, Newton Burgoland, Witherley, Market Bosworth, Moira. 112.9 Km


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos

26 points


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton


----------



## Osprey (24 Aug 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827
*22nd July. *Porthcawl and return. 104km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709
*24th Aug. *Cross hands Ammanford, Black Mountains 104 km Van Nicholas*. *https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments


27 points


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley.


----------



## Goonerobes (26 Aug 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)


----------



## Lilliburlero (27 Aug 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

28 points


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
Sun 27th Home Backwell Burrington Coombe Priddy Godney Mark Congresbury Backwell Home 105km 847m
*12pts*


----------



## StuartG (27 Aug 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km*

27 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Aug 2017)

A planned 55 miler unexpectedly stretched into a Metric Century.

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.
*10-August-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Ride report. 110.52 miles (177.82 km). 14.2 mph average
*28-August-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop to the north of Shrewsbury.  Ride Report. 66.15 miles (106.43 km). 13.3 mph average.

10 points total


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)


----------



## GuyBoden (30 Aug 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Sep 2017)

27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton

23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 60 points


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley


----------



## tallliman (1 Sep 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047

20 points


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Sep 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Sep 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)
_August_
- 10th August, 102.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Eldroth - 1,666m)
_September_
- 2nd September, 119.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 2,408m)

*Total points: 28*


----------



## 13 rider (3 Sep 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
July 4th 66.5 miles
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,In-stock ,Coalville ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
August 6th 63.5 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Beeby , Little Dalby ,Burton Lazar's ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
September 3rd 66.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Twyford ,Owston ,Riddlington ,Oakham ,Somerby , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Sep 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km

2nd July *Warwick, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Studley, Feckenham, Broom, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1063543909 *108km

6th August *Warwick, Admington, Chipping Camden, Hidcote, Bidford upon Avon, Norton Lindsey, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1119871501. *117km*

*3rd September *Warwick, Hasely Knob, Great Alne, Mickleton, Hidcote, Halford, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1165793210 *102km
*


----------



## StuartG (3 Sep 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*


28 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Sep 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706

30 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Sep 2017)

One of my targets for the year achieved: a double points ride! 

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.
*10-August-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Ride report. 110.52 miles (177.82 km). 14.2 mph average
*28-August-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop to the north of Shrewsbury.  Ride Report. 66.15 miles (106.43 km). 13.3 mph average.
*4-September-2017.* A double century: anticlockwise round mid and north Shropshire. Ride report. 125.79 miles. (202.39 km) 13.7 mph average.

12 points total


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back


----------



## GuyBoden (8 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back


----------



## Ajax Bay (9 Sep 2017)

2 Sep: 199km + 1646m: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Poulton, Amesbury, King Alfred's Tower, crash - see audax thread for gory detail.

27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton (106 hours)
23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 61 points


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Sep 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2017*
Home-WGP-Eton-Cookham-Velolife-Wargrave-Waltham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. 72.3 miles (116.4km). Riding Time 4:40:04, Average Speed 15.5mph, Elevation Gain 2362ft, Maximum Speed 30.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th August 2017*
Home-Chobham-Deepcut-Pirbright-WGP-Lyne- Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:14:28, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2661ft, Maximum Speed 32.9mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th* *September 2017*
Home-St Annes Hill-Lyne-WGP-Ascot-WGP-Home. 63.4 miles (102km). Riding Time 4:13:36, Average Speed 15.0mph, Elevation Gain 3855ft, Maximum Speed 30mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Sep 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd Jun_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- _1st Jul_: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- _22nd Jul_: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- _3rd Aug_: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
- _5th Aug_: Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
September
- _4th Sept_: Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
- _6th Sept_: Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## graham bowers (12 Sep 2017)

*March 19 *Moira, Overseal, Croxall, Lichfield, Wall, Whittington, Austray, Moira. 100.4 Km
*March 25 *Moira, Kegworth, Gotham, Widmerpool, Wymeswold, Quorn, Coalville, Heather, Moira. 103.9 Km
*March 30 *Derby, Ashbourne, Wetton Mill, Derby. 126.8 Km
*April 4 *Moira, Carsington Water, Moira. 118.6 Km
*April 7 *Moira, Loughborough, Syston, Barkby, Great Stretton, Great Glen, Blaby, Earl Shilton, Odstone, Moira. 123 Km
*April 9 *Moira, Nottingham, Gotham, Coalville, Moira. 101.9 Km
*April 16 *Moira, Overseal, Market Bosworth, Desford, Ratby, Groby, Newtown Lindford, Groby, Moira. 109.2 Km
*April 18 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 170.2 Km
*April 23 *Moira, Stafford, Newport, Stone, Uttoxeter, Moira. 164.1 Km
*April 29 *Wetherby, Easingwold, Thirsk, Northallerton, Darlington, Newton Aycliffe. 120.5 Km
*April 30 *Shotton Colliery, Hartlepool, Middlesborough, Redcar, Middlesborough, Shotton Colliery. 122.8 Km
*May 7th *Moira, Derby, Carsington, Sutton-on the-Hill, Anslow, Rosliston, Moira. 117.9 Km
*May 10 *Moira,Loughborough, Quorn, Ashby Folville, Oakham, Ashby Folville, Loughborough, Moira. 171.5 Km
*May 18 *Moira, Stenson, Repton, Burton, Walton, Fradley,Tutbury, Barton, Rosliston, Moira. 115.7 Km
*May 24 *Bogis Bossey, Longirod, Gimel, Biere, Montricher, Mont la Ville, Le Brassus, Saint-George, Trelex, Bogis Bossey. 114.2 Km
*May 25 *Bogis Bossey, Gex, Mijoux, Lamoura, Morez, Saint-Cergue, Genolier, Bogis Bossey. 112.5 Km
*May 26 *Bogis Bossey, Saint Cergue, Cure, Morez, Saint-Claude, Les Moulins, Gex, Bogis Bossey. 124.3 Km
*May 27 *Bogis Bossey, Crozet, Collonges, Chevrier, Chaumont, Valleiry, Santigny, Bogis Bossey. 107.5 Km
*May 28 *Bogis Bossey, Geneva, La Croisette, Le Saleve, Cruseilles, La Murez, La Croisette, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 117.2 Km
*June 6 *St Just, Lands End, Redruth, Bodmin, Blisland. 141.7 Km
*June 7 *Blisland, Launceston, Okehampton, Tiverton, Sampford Peverell. 135.6 Km
*June 8* Sampford Peverell, Taunton, Clevedon, Clapton in Gordano. 152.1 Km
*June 9* Clapton in Gordano, Thornbury, Gloucester, Tewkesbury. 107.1 Km
*June 10 *Tewkesbury, Worcester, Birmingham, Moira. 142.3 Km
*June 15 *Derby, Hulme End, Derby. 104.7 Km
*June 17 *Moira, Gunthorpe, Woodhall Spa, Skegness. 180.7 Km
*June 23 *Moira, Derby, Doncaster, Selby, Acaster Malbis. 179.9 Km
*June 24 *Acaster Malbis, York, Thirsk, Northallerton, Shotton Colliery. 136.2 Km
*June 26* Shotton Colliery, Blyth, Amble, Beadnell. 127.2 Km
*June 27 *Beadnell, Berwick upon Tweed, Dunbar. 104.0 Km
*June 28 *Dunbar, Edinburgh, Kirkcaldy, Glenrothes, Anstruther. 136.1 Km
*June 29 *Anstruther, Dundee, Montrose, Stonehaven. 136.9 Km
*July 1 *Stonehaven, Aberdeen, Banff. 121.1 Km
*July 2 *Banff, Elgin, Nairn, Inverness. 135.4 Km
*July 3 *Inverness, Cromarty, Bonar Bridge, Lairg. 111.1 Km
*July 4 *Lairg, Tongue, Melvich. 105.7 Km
*Aug 11 *Moira, Carsington, Moira. 122.0 Km
*Aug 18 *Moira, Abbots Bromley, Burntwood, Weeford. Moira. 106.5 Km
*Aug 20 *Moira, Market Bosworth, Newton Burgoland, Witherley, Market Bosworth, Moira. 112.9 Km
*Sept 8 *Le Monetier-Les-Bains, Albertville. 137.8 Km
*Sept 9 *Albertville, Anecy, Geneva, Bogis Bossey. 126.4 Km


----------



## GuyBoden (13 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Sep 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
16th - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Codford, Wylye, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Breamore. (1 point)


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Sep 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884

31 points


----------



## tallliman (17 Sep 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
10th September: 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
16th September: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198

22 points


----------



## Donger (17 Sep 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
*16 Jul* Abergavenny-Llanthony Priory-Gospel Pass-Talgarth-Llanfilo-Brecon-Talybont on Usk-Llangynidr-Llangattock-Gilwern-Abergavenny *102.6km
12 Aug *"_A Weaver's Wander_ "Audax, Tewkesbury-British Camp (Malverns)-Suckley-Wichenford-Powick-Pershore-Bredon-Tewkesbury *101.3km
17 Sep *Quedgeley-Standish-Kingsway-club ride to Randwick, Cam and Slimbridge and back to Kingsway-then out to Framilode and back *101.4km*
* 11 points*


----------



## Sbudge (17 Sep 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)
17th September, 102.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1188882876) - Gravel to Greenwich - Country/City loop


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.


----------



## StuartG (22 Sep 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*

31 points


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.


----------



## Goonerobes (23 Sep 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
16th - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Codford, Wylye, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Breamore. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe Beach, Exbury, Lyndhurst, Woodfalls. (1 point)


----------



## Osprey (23 Sep 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827
*22nd July. *Porthcawl and return. 104km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709
*24th Aug. *Cross hands Ammanford, Black Mountains 104 km Van Nicholas*. *https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062
*23rd Sept. *Llanelli coastpath, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen & return. 102km, Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403


----------



## Sbudge (24 Sep 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)
17th September, 102.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1188882876) - Gravel to Greenwich - Country/City loop
23rd September, 109.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1197994849) - Down to Dartford - River ride on the Slate


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Sep 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

32 points


----------



## StuartG (24 Sep 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km*

32 points


----------



## steverob (24 Sep 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477


----------



## Fiona R (25 Sep 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
Sun 27th Home Backwell Burrington Coombe Priddy Godney Mark Congresbury Backwell Home 105km 847m
*September*
Sun 24th Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Long Ashton-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth-Bristol-Home 105km 990m
*13pts*


----------



## GuyBoden (26 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Sep 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Oct 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd Jun_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- _1st Jul_: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- _22nd Jul_: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- _3rd Aug_: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
- _5th Aug_: Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
September
- _4th Sept_: Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
- _6th Sept_: Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.
- _24th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] 2nd Leighton Buzzard forum ride round Aylesbury Vale. 108 km.
- _30th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] Scarborough forum ride. Leeds, Stamford Bridge, Scarborough, plus extra loops for imperial century. 163 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## Donger (1 Oct 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
*16 Jul* Abergavenny-Llanthony Priory-Gospel Pass-Talgarth-Llanfilo-Brecon-Talybont on Usk-Llangynidr-Llangattock-Gilwern-Abergavenny *102.6km
12 Aug *"_A Weaver's Wander_ "Audax, Tewkesbury-British Camp (Malverns)-Suckley-Wichenford-Powick-Pershore-Bredon-Tewkesbury *101.3km
17 Sep *Quedgeley-Standish-Kingsway-club ride to Randwick, Cam and Slimbridge and back to Kingsway-then out to Framilode and back *101.4km
1 Oct *"_Cotswold Autumn Classic_" Sportive, Cirencester-Colesbourne-Down Ampney-Sherborne-Compton Abdale-Chedworth-Cirencester *105.1km
12 points*


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Oct 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)
_August_
- 10th August, 102.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Eldroth - 1,666m)
_September_
- 2nd September, 119.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 2,408m)
_October_
- 5th October, 104.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 2,171m

*Total points: 29*


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.


----------



## Goonerobes (7 Oct 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
16th - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Codford, Wylye, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Breamore. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe Beach, Exbury, Lyndhurst, Woodfalls. (1 point)
October
7th - 100km - Unplanned - Breamore, Rockbourne, Damerham, Ipsley, Wellow, Whiteparish, Woodgreen. (1 point)


----------



## Fiona R (7 Oct 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
Sun 27th Home Backwell Burrington Coombe Priddy Godney Mark Congresbury Backwell Home 105km 847m
*September*
Sun 24th Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Long Ashton-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth-Bristol-Home 105km 990m
*October*
Sat 7th BRCC Jim's Memorial Ride Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Bitton-Wickwar-Thornbury-Hallen-Portway-Home 131km 1184m
*14pts*


----------



## 13 rider (8 Oct 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
July 4th 66.5 miles
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,In-stock ,Coalville ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
August 6th 63.5 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Beeby , Little Dalby ,Burton Lazar's ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
September 3rd 66.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Twyford ,Owston ,Riddlington ,Oakham ,Somerby , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
October 8th 71.3 miles 
Anstey ,Stoughton ,Kibworth ,Saddington ,Gumley ,Glooston ,Little Stretton ,Barkby ,Anstey


----------



## steverob (8 Oct 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477
*October 8th: 65.45 miles / 105.33 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Hethe, Finmere, Tingewick, Hillesden, Newton Purcell, Poundon, Middle Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094


----------



## StuartG (8 Oct 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km
*
33 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Oct 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282

33 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Oct 2017)

October qualifier done. Lovely weather for an autumn day.

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.
*10-August-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Ride report. 110.52 miles (177.82 km). 14.2 mph average
*28-August-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop to the north of Shrewsbury.  Ride Report. 66.15 miles (106.43 km). 13.3 mph average.
*4-September-2017.* A double century: anticlockwise round mid and north Shropshire. Ride report. 125.79 miles. (202.39 km) 13.7 mph average.
*8-October-2017*. An anticlockwise loop round south Shropshire. Ride report. 108.87 miles. (175.17km) 13.6 mph average.


13 points total.


----------



## GuyBoden (10 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.


----------



## GuyBoden (12 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2017*
Home-WGP-Eton-Cookham-Velolife-Wargrave-Waltham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. 72.3 miles (116.4km). Riding Time 4:40:04, Average Speed 15.5mph, Elevation Gain 2362ft, Maximum Speed 30.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th August 2017*
Home-Chobham-Deepcut-Pirbright-WGP-Lyne- Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:14:28, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2661ft, Maximum Speed 32.9mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th* *September 2017*
Home-St Annes Hill-Lyne-WGP-Ascot-WGP-Home. 63.4 miles (102km). Riding Time 4:13:36, Average Speed 15.0mph, Elevation Gain 3855ft, Maximum Speed 30mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


*13th October 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 62.8 miles (101km). Riding Time 3:51:59, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 2710ft, Maximum Speed 32.7mph. Planet-X RT58. 1 point.


----------



## Goonerobes (14 Oct 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
16th - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Codford, Wylye, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Breamore. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe Beach, Exbury, Lyndhurst, Woodfalls. (1 point)
October
7th - 100km - Unplanned - Breamore, Rockbourne, Damerham, Ipsley, Wellow, Whiteparish, Woodgreen. (1 point)
14th - 102km - To the coast - Hamptworth, Brockenhurst, New Milton, Milford on sea, Burley, Ringwood, Fordingbridge. (1 point)


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Oct 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
34 points


----------



## Milkfloat (15 Oct 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km

2nd July *Warwick, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Studley, Feckenham, Broom, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1063543909 *108km

6th August *Warwick, Admington, Chipping Camden, Hidcote, Bidford upon Avon, Norton Lindsey, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1119871501. *117km*

*3rd September *Warwick, Hasely Knob, Great Alne, Mickleton, Hidcote, Halford, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1165793210 *102km*

*15 October * Warwick, Wellesbourne, Oxhill, Long Compton, Chipping Campden, Preston on Stour, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1231097426 *102km* 
https://www.relive.cc/view/1231097426


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back


----------



## StuartG (17 Oct 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km*
17th: Sydenham-Reigate Hill-Rusper-Horsham-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *64.69 miles/104.1km
*
34 points


----------



## Osprey (20 Oct 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827
*22nd July. *Porthcawl and return. 104km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709
*24th Aug. *Cross hands Ammanford, Black Mountains 104 km Van Nicholas*. *https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062
*23rd Sept. *Llanelli coastpath, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen & return. 102km, Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403
*20th Oct. *Amman Valley, Black Mountans, Cwmllynfell, Swansea, Clyne Valley. 101 km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Oct 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km

February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *

*March 2017
26 Mar *SE4, Downe, Toys Hill, Edenbridge, Cowden, Holtye, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103 km *

*April 2017
08 Apr *FNRttC Whitstable route Waterloo-Faversham. Charing, Stapleford, Yalding, Sevenoaks . *171 km 

May 2017
05 May* Bath, FNRttC Bristol, Clifton bridge, Aust bridge, Calidicot, Goldcliff, Newport, Cardiff, Barry Cardiff *163 km*

*June 2017 
18 June *SE4, Farningham, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Lenham, Headcorn, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Chartwell, Westerham, Hayes. *200 km*

*July 2017
2 July.* Kingdom of the East Saxons audax part 2. Great Dunmow, Danbury, Billericay, Burnham-on-Couch, Maldon, Great Dunmow *140km*

*August 2017
19 August. * SE4, Oxted, Lingfield, Turner's Hill, S. of Crowborough, Benenden, Yalding, Sevenoaks. *166km 

September 2017
23 September.* SE4, Hyde Park Corner, Watford, Tring, Deanshanger, Priors Marston, Marton. *163km*

*October 2017
22 October.* SE4 Toy's Hill, Edenbridge, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toy's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Hayes. *106km*


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Oct 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
Oct 22nd 106 km CC Forum ride Bosworth-Breedon https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923763 https://www.relive.cc/view/1241923763
35 points


----------



## StuartG (22 Oct 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km*
17th: Sydenham-Reigate Hill-Rusper-Horsham-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *64.69 miles/104.1km*
22nd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Sevenoaks-Plaxtol-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: *69.45 miles/111.7km
*
35 points


----------



## steverob (22 Oct 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477
*October 8th: 65.45 miles / 105.33 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Hethe, Finmere, Tingewick, Hillesden, Newton Purcell, Poundon, Middle Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094
*October 22nd: 65.25 miles / 105 km* - Aylesbury, Terrick, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Colstrope Lane climb, Mill End, Fawley, Stonor, Britwell Salome, Stoke Talmage, Emmington, Haddenham, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956


----------



## Sbudge (23 Oct 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)
17th September, 102.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1188882876) - Gravel to Greenwich - Country/City loop
23rd September, 109.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1197994849) - Down to Dartford - River ride on the Slate
22nd October, 109.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1242110431) - Windy and wobby way to the Thames - Finally getting over the Labyrinthitis


----------



## GuyBoden (23 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd Jun_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- _1st Jul_: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- _22nd Jul_: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- _3rd Aug_: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
- _5th Aug_: Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
September
- _4th Sept_: Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
- _6th Sept_: Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.
- _24th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] 2nd Leighton Buzzard forum ride round Aylesbury Vale. 108 km.
- _30th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] Scarborough forum ride. Leeds, Stamford Bridge, Scarborough, plus extra loops for imperial century. 163 km.
October
- 25th Oct. Three times round anti-clockwise Cragg Vale loop from Todmorden plus round the block to make up metric century. 100 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Oct 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Oct 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)
_August_
- 10th August, 102.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Eldroth - 1,666m)
_September_
- 2nd September, 119.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 2,408m)
_October_
- 5th October, 104.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 2,171m
- 27th October, 104.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,504m)

*Total points: 30*


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Oct 2017)

27 Oct: 103km + 846m: Exmouth, Countess Wear, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Cowley, Clyst St Lawrence, Talaton, Ottery, Newton P, East Budleigh, Exmouth

2 Sep: 199km + 1646m: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Poulton, Amesbury, King Alfred's Tower, crash - see audax thread for gory detail.
27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton (106 hours)
23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 62 points


----------



## tallliman (28 Oct 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
10th September: 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
16th September: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271

25 points


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477
*October 8th: 65.45 miles / 105.33 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Hethe, Finmere, Tingewick, Hillesden, Newton Purcell, Poundon, Middle Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094
*October 22nd: 65.25 miles / 105 km* - Aylesbury, Terrick, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Colstrope Lane climb, Mill End, Fawley, Stonor, Britwell Salome, Stoke Talmage, Emmington, Haddenham, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956
*October 28th: 63.68 miles / 102.48 km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Kings Sutton>_, Croughton, Mixbury, Gawcott, Akeley, Potterspury, Passenham, Nash, Winslow, North Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1250124061 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1250596693


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Oct 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
Oct 22nd 106 km CC Forum ride Bosworth-Breedon https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923763 https://www.relive.cc/view/1241923763
Oct 29th 106 km Walton-Great Haywood-Alrewas https://www.strava.com/activities/1251976499 https://www.relive.cc/view/1251976499
36 points


----------



## StuartG (30 Oct 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km*
17th: Sydenham-Reigate Hill-Rusper-Horsham-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *64.69 miles/104.1km*
22nd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Sevenoaks-Plaxtol-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: *69.45 miles/111.7km*
29th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Beckenham-Sydenham: *62.50 miles/100.5km
*
36 points


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Nov 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Nov 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)
_August_
- 10th August, 102.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Eldroth - 1,666m)
_September_
- 2nd September, 119.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 2,408m)
_October_
- 5th October, 104.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 2,171m
- 27th October, 104.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,504m)
_November_
- 2nd November, 110.4, 1 point (Hawes, Aysgarth, Kidstones Pass, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Austwick - 1,872m)

*Total points: 31*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Nov 2017)

November qualifier bagged. Repeated one of my favourite routes again. Got wet on the way. Took the long way both there and back for the first time.

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.
*10-August-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Ride report. 110.52 miles (177.82 km). 14.2 mph average
*28-August-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop to the north of Shrewsbury.  Ride Report. 66.15 miles (106.43 km). 13.3 mph average.
*4-September-2017.* A double century: anticlockwise round mid and north Shropshire. Ride report. 125.79 miles. (202.39 km) 13.7 mph average.
*8-October-2017*. An anticlockwise loop round south Shropshire. Ride report. 108.87 miles. (175.17km) 13.6 mph average.
*2-November-2017*. To Vyrnwy and back yet again. Ride Report. 115.23 miles (185.40km). 14 mph average.


14 points total.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Nov 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.

*7th March 2017*

Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.

*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th July 2017*
Home-WGP-Eton-Cookham-Velolife-Wargrave-Waltham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. 72.3 miles (116.4km). Riding Time 4:40:04, Average Speed 15.5mph, Elevation Gain 2362ft, Maximum Speed 30.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*7th August 2017*
Home-Chobham-Deepcut-Pirbright-WGP-Lyne- Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:14:28, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2661ft, Maximum Speed 32.9mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.

*10th* *September 2017*
Home-St Annes Hill-Lyne-WGP-Ascot-WGP-Home. 63.4 miles (102km). Riding Time 4:13:36, Average Speed 15.0mph, Elevation Gain 3855ft, Maximum Speed 30mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.


*13th October 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 62.8 miles (101km). Riding Time 3:51:59, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 2710ft, Maximum Speed 32.7mph. Planet-X RT58. 1 point.

*3rd November 2017*

Home -WGP-Ascot-Chertsey-Walton-Hampton Court-Home. 64.4 miles (103.6km). Riding Time 3:58:25, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 1680ft, Maximum Speed 25.3mph. Planet-X RT58. 1 point.


----------



## GuyBoden (3 Nov 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back


----------



## Donger (5 Nov 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St Dennis-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
*16 Jul* Abergavenny-Llanthony Priory-Gospel Pass-Talgarth-Llanfilo-Brecon-Talybont on Usk-Llangynidr-Llangattock-Gilwern-Abergavenny *102.6km
12 Aug *"_A Weaver's Wander_ "Audax, Tewkesbury-British Camp (Malverns)-Suckley-Wichenford-Powick-Pershore-Bredon-Tewkesbury *101.3km
17 Sep *Quedgeley-Standish-Kingsway-club ride to Randwick, Cam and Slimbridge and back to Kingsway-then out to Framilode and back *101.4km
1 Oct *"_Cotswold Autumn Classic_" Sportive, Cirencester-Colesbourne-Down Ampney-Sherborne-Compton Abdale-Chedworth-Cirencester *105.1km
4 Nov *"_Theo Nelson_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Flaxley-Cinderford-Parkend-Lydbrook-Joys Green-Mitcheldean-Ledbury-Tewkesbury *116.8km
13 points*


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
July 4th 66.5 miles
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,In-stock ,Coalville ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
August 6th 63.5 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Beeby , Little Dalby ,Burton Lazar's ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
September 3rd 66.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Twyford ,Owston ,Riddlington ,Oakham ,Somerby , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
October 8th 71.3 miles 
Anstey ,Stoughton ,Kibworth ,Saddington ,Gumley ,Glooston ,Little Stretton ,Barkby ,Anstey
November 5th 68.3 miles
Anstey ,Tugby ,East Norton ,Loddington ,Whissendine ,Melton ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey


----------



## steverob (5 Nov 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477
*October 8th: 65.45 miles / 105.33 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Hethe, Finmere, Tingewick, Hillesden, Newton Purcell, Poundon, Middle Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094
*October 22nd: 65.25 miles / 105 km* - Aylesbury, Terrick, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Colstrope Lane climb, Mill End, Fawley, Stonor, Britwell Salome, Stoke Talmage, Emmington, Haddenham, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956
*October 28th: 63.68 miles / 102.48 km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Kings Sutton>_, Croughton, Mixbury, Gawcott, Akeley, Potterspury, Passenham, Nash, Winslow, North Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1250124061 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1250596693
*November 5th: 62.83 miles / 101.11 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Blackthorn, Ludgershall, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Nov 2017)

5 Nov: 107km +1425m: Exton, Exe Estuary trail to Dawlish, Teignmouth, Babbacombe, Totnes, Paignton, Torquay, Teignmouth, Exe Estuary trail back.

27 Oct: 103km + 846m: Exmouth, Countess Wear, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Cowley, Clyst St Lawrence, Talaton, Ottery, Newton P, East Budleigh, Exmouth
2 Sep: 199km + 1646m: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Poulton, Amesbury, King Alfred's Tower, crash - see audax thread for gory detail.
27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton (106 hours)
23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 63 points


----------



## Sbudge (6 Nov 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)
17th September, 102.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1188882876) - Gravel to Greenwich - Country/City loop
23rd September, 109.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1197994849) - Down to Dartford - River ride on the Slate
22nd October, 109.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1242110431) - Windy and wobby way to the Thames - Finally getting over the Labyrinthitis
5th November, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1262509550) - Windy valley ways - Out towards Bicester, hours of headwinds!


----------



## StuartG (6 Nov 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km*
17th: Sydenham-Reigate Hill-Rusper-Horsham-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *64.69 miles/104.1km*
22nd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Sevenoaks-Plaxtol-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: *69.45 miles/111.7km*
29th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Beckenham-Sydenham: *62.50 miles/100.5km
November*
5th: Sydenham-Brighton(VR Run)-Burgess Hill: *65.49 miles/105.3km
*
37 points


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Nov 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm


----------



## Fiona R (8 Nov 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and Tintern Home-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
Sun 27th Home Backwell Burrington Coombe Priddy Godney Mark Congresbury Backwell Home 105km 847m
*September*
Sun 24th Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Long Ashton-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth-Bristol-Home 105km 990m
*October*
Sat 7th BRCC Jim's Memorial Ride Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Bitton-Wickwar-Thornbury-Hallen-Portway-Home 131km 1184m
*November*
Weds 8th Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Cheddar-Wedmore-Ashton Windmill-Webbington-Winscombe-Congresbury-Nailsea-Home 101km 961m
*15pts*


----------



## Osprey (9 Nov 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827
*22nd July. *Porthcawl and return. 104km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709
*24th Aug. *Cross hands Ammanford, Black Mountains 104 km Van Nicholas*. *https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062
*23rd Sept. *Llanelli coastpath, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen & return. 102km, Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403
*20th Oct. *Amman Valley, Black Mountans, Cwmllynfell, Swansea, Clyne Valley. 101 km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*8th Nov.* Llanelli coastpath, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen & return. 103km, Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Nov 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
Oct 22nd 106 km CC Forum ride Bosworth-Breedon https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923763 https://www.relive.cc/view/1241923763
Oct 29th 106 km Walton-Great Haywood-Alrewas https://www.strava.com/activities/1251976499 https://www.relive.cc/view/1251976499

Nov 12th 106 km Grendon-Twycross-Ashby-Linton https://www.strava.com/activities/1272103195 https://www.relive.cc/view/1272103195

37 points


----------



## StuartG (12 Nov 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km*
17th: Sydenham-Reigate Hill-Rusper-Horsham-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *64.69 miles/104.1km*
22nd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Sevenoaks-Plaxtol-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: *69.45 miles/111.7km*
29th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Beckenham-Sydenham: *62.50 miles/100.5km
November*
5th: Sydenham-Brighton(VR Run)-Burgess Hill: *65.49 miles/105.3km*
12th: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Turners Hill-Handcross-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *70.75 miles/113.8km
*
38 points


----------



## GuyBoden (15 Nov 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Nov 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
Oct 22nd 106 km CC Forum ride Bosworth-Breedon https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923763 https://www.relive.cc/view/1241923763
Oct 29th 106 km Walton-Great Haywood-Alrewas https://www.strava.com/activities/1251976499 https://www.relive.cc/view/1251976499

Nov 12th 106 km Grendon-Twycross-Ashby-Linton https://www.strava.com/activities/1272103195 https://www.relive.cc/view/1272103195
Nov 17th 104 km Repton-Derby-Draycott Clay-Moira https://www.strava.com/activities/1279138991 https://www.relive.cc/view/1279138991

38 points


----------



## Goonerobes (18 Nov 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
16th - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Codford, Wylye, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Breamore. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe Beach, Exbury, Lyndhurst, Woodfalls. (1 point)
October
7th - 100km - Unplanned - Breamore, Rockbourne, Damerham, Ipsley, Wellow, Whiteparish, Woodgreen. (1 point)
14th - 102km - To the coast - Hamptworth, Brockenhurst, New Milton, Milford on sea, Burley, Ringwood, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
November
18th - 102km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Happy Bottom, Wimborne Minster, Cranborne, Alderholt. (1 point)


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Nov 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
Oct 22nd 106 km CC Forum ride Bosworth-Breedon https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923763 https://www.relive.cc/view/1241923763
Oct 29th 106 km Walton-Great Haywood-Alrewas https://www.strava.com/activities/1251976499 https://www.relive.cc/view/1251976499

Nov 12th 106 km Grendon-Twycross-Ashby-Linton https://www.strava.com/activities/1272103195 https://www.relive.cc/view/1272103195
Nov 17th 104 km Repton-Derby-Draycott Clay-Moira https://www.strava.com/activities/1279138991 https://www.relive.cc/view/1279138991
Nov 19th 113 km Tamworth-Middleton-Twycross-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1281816873 https://www.relive.cc/view/1281816873

39 points


----------



## steverob (19 Nov 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477
*October 8th: 65.45 miles / 105.33 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Hethe, Finmere, Tingewick, Hillesden, Newton Purcell, Poundon, Middle Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094
*October 22nd: 65.25 miles / 105 km* - Aylesbury, Terrick, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Colstrope Lane climb, Mill End, Fawley, Stonor, Britwell Salome, Stoke Talmage, Emmington, Haddenham, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956
*October 28th: 63.68 miles / 102.48 km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Kings Sutton>_, Croughton, Mixbury, Gawcott, Akeley, Potterspury, Passenham, Nash, Winslow, North Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1250124061 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1250596693
*November 5th: 62.83 miles / 101.11 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Blackthorn, Ludgershall, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114
*November 19th: 72.78 miles / 117.12 km *- Aylesbury, Princes Risborough, _<train to Leamington>_, Bishop's Itchington, Fenny Compton, Cropredy, Thorpe Mandeville, Syresham, Gawcott, East Claydon, Eythrope Park, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1281355028 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1282155700


----------



## GuyBoden (24 Nov 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
24th Nov - 102km, Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Nov 2017)

25 Nov: 114km + 1283m: Pinhoe, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, (Blackdowns) Hemyock, Feniton, Broadclyst, Pinhoe

5 Nov: 107km +1425m: Exton, Exe Estuary trail to Dawlish, Teignmouth, Babbacombe, Totnes, Paignton, Torquay, Teignmouth, Exe Estuary trail back.
27 Oct: 103km + 846m: Exmouth, Countess Wear, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Cowley, Clyst St Lawrence, Talaton, Ottery, Newton P, East Budleigh, Exmouth
2 Sep: 199km + 1646m: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Poulton, Amesbury, King Alfred's Tower, crash - see audax thread for gory detail.
27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton (106 hours)
23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 64 points


----------



## tallliman (26 Nov 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
10th September: 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
16th September: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125
11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074

29 points


----------



## GuyBoden (28 Nov 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
24th Nov - 102km, Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
28th Nov - 113km, Cold Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, (Hodge Lane Closed to cars), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina locks and back


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd Jun_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- _1st Jul_: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- _22nd Jul_: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- _3rd Aug_: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
- _5th Aug_: Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
September
- _4th Sept_: Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
- _6th Sept_: Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.
- _24th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] 2nd Leighton Buzzard forum ride round Aylesbury Vale. 108 km.
- _30th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] Scarborough forum ride. Leeds, Stamford Bridge, Scarborough, plus extra loops for imperial century. 163 km.
October
- _25th Oct_: Three times round anti-clockwise Cragg Vale loop from Todmorden plus round the block to make up metric century. 100 km
November
- _30th Nov_: [Singlespeed] Todmorden, Burnley, Tod, Littleborough, Tod loop; Tod, Hebden Bridge, Tod loop to pad out ride; repeat of first loop. 101 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Nov 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km

2nd July *Warwick, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Studley, Feckenham, Broom, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1063543909 *108km

6th August *Warwick, Admington, Chipping Camden, Hidcote, Bidford upon Avon, Norton Lindsey, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1119871501. *117km*

*3rd September *Warwick, Hasely Knob, Great Alne, Mickleton, Hidcote, Halford, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1165793210 *102km*

*15 October * Warwick, Wellesbourne, Oxhill, Long Compton, Chipping Campden, Preston on Stour, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1231097426 *102km*

*30 November* Warwick, Kingswood, Knowle, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Southampton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1296533407 *102km*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2017)

Jan 22nd 62.8 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington up the Wreake valley ,Wymondham ,Great Dalby ,Gaddesby ,Anstey
Feb 26th 65.4 miles
A repeat of the above with a few extra miles
Mar 11th 63 miles 
Anstey ,Belton ,Kegworth ,E Leake ,Kinoulton ,Old Dalby ,Sileby ,Rothley,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 16th 68.6 Miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Desford and back to Anstey . Cyclechat forum ride which turning into an Anstey to Bosworth loopy trip
May 1st 71.8 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Beeby ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Great Bowden ,Market Harough and the reverse home
June 3 64.4 miles
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Measham ,Overseal ,No Man's Heath ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
July 4th 66.5 miles
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Melbourne ,Worthington ,In-stock ,Coalville ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Anstey
August 6th 63.5 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Beeby , Little Dalby ,Burton Lazar's ,Melton Mowbray ,Nice pies cafe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Anstey
September 3rd 66.3 miles
Anstey ,Cossington ,Twyford ,Owston ,Riddlington ,Oakham ,Somerby , Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
October 8th 71.3 miles 
Anstey ,Stoughton ,Kibworth ,Saddington ,Gumley ,Glooston ,Little Stretton ,Barkby ,Anstey
November 5th 68.3 miles
Anstey ,Tugby ,East Norton ,Loddington ,Whissendine ,Melton ,Gaddesby ,Cossington ,Anstey
December 1st 67 miles
Anstey ,Medbourne , Swarkstone ,Sinfin ,Repton ,Ticknall ,Swadlincote ,Thornton ,Anstey


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Dec 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
24th Nov - 102km, Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
28th Nov - 113km, Cold Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, (Hodge Lane Closed to cars), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina locks and back
1st Dec - 102km, Ice, cold, but easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Dec 2017)

*2017*
January
14th - 100km - To the coast - Bramshaw, Bartley, Beaulieu, Colbury, Hampworth. (1 point)
February
18th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Rockbourne, Martin, Cranbourne, Donhead, Broad Chalke, Nunton. (1 point)
March
11th - 102km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Linwood. (1 point)
25th - 100km - Test Valley - Alderbury, Tytherley, Porton Down, Grateley, Houghton, Shootash. (1 point)
April
8th - 107km - Wiltshire - Wilton, Dinton, Ansty, Bowerchalke, Cranbourne, Ibsley, Woodgreen. (1 point)
15th - 100km - Hants & Wilts - Whiteparish, Pitton, Old Sarum, Wilton, Broad Chalke, Ibsley. (1 point)
22nd - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Middle Woodford, Wylye, Ansty, Fifield Bavant, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
May
6th - 101km - Test Valley - Braishfield, Kings Somborne, Fullerton, Houghton, Farley, Whaddon. (1 point)
13th - 100km - Wiltshire - Cranbourne, Tollard Royal, Alvediston, Sixpenny Handley, Broad Chalke, Coombe Bissett. (1 point)
June
10th - 103km - New Forest - Cadnam, Colbury, Beaulieu, Pilley, Brockenhurst, Bolderwood, Godshill. (1 point)
17th - 114km - Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Cranbourne, Wimborne St Giles, Donhead, Dinton, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
24th - 101km - Wilts & Hants - Rockbourne, Broad Chalke, Wilton, Old Sarum, Porton, Pitton, Dean Landford. (1 point)
July
1st - 102km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Wilton, Wylye, Dinton, Coombe Bissett, Woodgreen. (1 point)
8th - 101km - Wilts & Dorset - Godshill, Cranborne, Witchampton, Ashmore, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
August
12th - 100km - Wilts & Dorset - Woodgreen, Ibsley, Sixpenny Handley, Tollard Royal, Compton Abbas, Bishopstone, Nunton. (1 point)
26th - 130km - Test Valley & North Wessex Downs - Alderbury, Mottisfont, Stockbridge, Vernham Dean, Middleton, Dean. (1 point)
September
2nd - 105km - Wiltshire - Alderbury, Pitton, Larkhill, Codford, Wylye, Wilton, Nunton. (1 point)
16th - 100km - Wiltshire - Nunton, Wilton, Codford, Wylye, Broad Chalke, Sandleheath, Breamore. (1 point)
23rd - 100km - New Forest - Bramshaw, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe Beach, Exbury, Lyndhurst, Woodfalls. (1 point)
October
7th - 100km - Unplanned - Breamore, Rockbourne, Damerham, Ipsley, Wellow, Whiteparish, Woodgreen. (1 point)
14th - 102km - To the coast - Hamptworth, Brockenhurst, New Milton, Milford on sea, Burley, Ringwood, Fordingbridge. (1 point)
November
18th - 102km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Happy Bottom, Wimborne Minster, Cranborne, Alderholt. (1 point)
December
2nd - 100km - Hants, Wilts & Dorset - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, 6d Handley, Cranborne, Stuckton, Woodfalls. (1 point)


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Dec 2017)

Jan 8th - 101.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/825126263
Jan 22nd - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/840511648
Jan 27th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/845937306

Feb 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/855920185
Feb 19th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/872070733

Mar 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/888868683
Mar 10th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/894552441
Mar 11th - 103.4 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/895828510

Apr 15th - 100.3 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/943664567
Apr 16th - 103.6 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/944790725
Apr 23rd - 100.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/954524936

May 5th - 101 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/972018760
May 14th - 130.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/986018057
May 28th - 100.2 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1009377118

June 4th - 102.7 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1020377372
June 13th - 201 km solo charity ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/1034597564
June 25th - 100.8 km with Mercia CC https://www.strava.com/activities/1053264182

July 2nd - 103.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1063705036
July 9th - 102.1 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1074738980
July 16th - 161.9 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1086212274
July 23rd - 102.5 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1097217073

August 6th - 102 km - https://www.strava.com/activities/1119872185
August 10th - 101.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1126599040
August 13th - 163.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/1131750842
August 20th - 166.3 km CC Forum ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1143200529#kudos
August 25th - 161.8 km Draycott in the Clay-Alrewas-Bosworth-Twycross-Rosliston https://www.strava.com/activities/1151375598#comments
August 27th-100.2 km-Tamworth-Lichfield-Tutbury-Repton- https://www.strava.com/activities/1154329067 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1154329067

Sept 3rd 217.3 km - Moira East Midlands Forest Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/1166733706 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1166733706
Sept 17th 101.8 km-Alrewas-Twycross-Bosworth-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1187865884 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1187865884
Sept 24th 104.8 km Cossington-Syston-Groby-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1199117618 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1199117618

Oct 8th 121.5 km Club ride & charity footie match https://www.strava.com/activities/1221408282 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1221408282
Oct 15th 103 km Burton-Hilton-Belper-Derby-Repton https://www.strava.com/activities/1231227398 - https://www.relive.cc/view/1231227398
Oct 22nd 106 km CC Forum ride Bosworth-Breedon https://www.strava.com/activities/1241923763 https://www.relive.cc/view/1241923763
Oct 29th 106 km Walton-Great Haywood-Alrewas https://www.strava.com/activities/1251976499 https://www.relive.cc/view/1251976499

Nov 12th 106 km Grendon-Twycross-Ashby-Linton https://www.strava.com/activities/1272103195 https://www.relive.cc/view/1272103195
Nov 17th 104 km Repton-Derby-Draycott Clay-Moira https://www.strava.com/activities/1279138991 https://www.relive.cc/view/1279138991
Nov 19th 113 km Tamworth-Middleton-Twycross-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1281816873 https://www.relive.cc/view/1281816873

Dec 2nd 184 km Bosworth-Lutterworth-Syston-Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/1299234005 https://www.relive.cc/view/1299234005

40 points


----------



## Donger (2 Dec 2017)

*1 Jan* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Hartpury-Upton/Severn-Hanley Swan-Gt Malvern-W Malvern-Upton on Severn-Tewkesbury-Gloucester-Quedgeley *102.6km
29 Jan*"_Windrush Winter Warm-up_" Audax, Cotswold Water Park-Fairford-Stanton H'court-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Cotswold W Park *108.7km
11 Feb* Quedgeley-Gloucester-Tibberton-Pontshill-Ross/Wye-Hole i/t Wall-Fownhope-Aylton-Much Marcle-Kempley-Newent-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.2km
18 Mar *"_Character Coln_" Audax, And'v'sford-Coln St D-Bibury-Fairford-Lechlade-Faringdon-Fernham-Highworth-Chedworth-Fairford-Andoversford *102.8km
9 Apr *Quedgeley-Eastgate Cycles "_Paris Roubaix 2017_" ride (Glo'ster-Ledbury-Eastnor-Castlemorton Common-Forthampton-Gloucester) -Quedgeley *108.9km
22 Apr *Marshfield-St Brides-Newport-Caerleon-Usk-Abergavenny-LLanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Pontypool-Caerleon-Newport-St Brides-Marshfield *112.1km
14 May *Quedgeley-Glo'ster-Coombe Hill-Cheltenham-30 mile version of "_BHF Cotswolds Bike Ride_"-Cheltenham-Coombe Hill-Gloucester-Quedgeley *100.4km
10 Jun *"_Over the Hills and Far Away_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Pershore-Upton on Severn-British Camp-Colwall-Forthampton-Lower Lode-Tewkesbury *103.4km*.
*16 Jul* Abergavenny-Llanthony Priory-Gospel Pass-Talgarth-Llanfilo-Brecon-Talybont on Usk-Llangynidr-Llangattock-Gilwern-Abergavenny *102.6km
12 Aug *"_A Weaver's Wander_ "Audax, Tewkesbury-British Camp (Malverns)-Suckley-Wichenford-Powick-Pershore-Bredon-Tewkesbury *101.3km
17 Sep *Quedgeley-Standish-Kingsway-club ride to Randwick, Cam and Slimbridge and back to Kingsway-then out to Framilode and back *101.4km
1 Oct *"_Cotswold Autumn Classic_" Sportive, Cirencester-Colesbourne-Down Ampney-Sherborne-Compton Abdale-Chedworth-Cirencester *105.1km
4 Nov *"_Theo Nelson_" Audax, Tewkesbury-Hartpury-Flaxley-Cinderford-Parkend-Lydbrook-Joys Green-Mitcheldean-Ledbury-Tewkesbury *116.8km
2 Dec *Abandoned "_Once More Unto Agincourt_" audax with a mechanical. Zig-zagged on around Tewkesbury, Malvern, Worcester, Pershore etc *100.2km*
* 14 points ..... Over and out for the year!*


----------



## tallliman (3 Dec 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
10th September: 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
16th September: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125
11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074
2nd December 112.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1299243287

30 points


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Dec 2017)

2 Dec (2): 203km + 2043m: Audax KCP&C: Tewkesbury, Ledbury, Bromyard, Ludlow, Presteigne, Kington and Winnal Common, Tewkesbury

25 Nov: 114km + 1283m: Pinhoe, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, (Blackdowns) Hemyock, Feniton, Broadclyst, Pinhoe
5 Nov: 107km +1425m: Exton, Exe Estuary trail to Dawlish, Teignmouth, Babbacombe, Totnes, Paignton, Torquay, Teignmouth, Exe Estuary trail back.
27 Oct: 103km + 846m: Exmouth, Countess Wear, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Cowley, Clyst St Lawrence, Talaton, Ottery, Newton P, East Budleigh, Exmouth
2 Sep: 199km + 1646m: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Poulton, Amesbury, King Alfred's Tower, crash - see audax thread for gory detail.
27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton (106 hours)
23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 66 points


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Dec 2017)

*1st January 2017*
Home-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Teddington-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Wraysbury-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Staines-Thorpe-Home. 63.3 miles (101.9km). Riding Time 3:56:48, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 515ft, Maximum Speed 25.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*February 2017*
Branksome-Studland-Poole-Studland-Bournemouth-Boscombe-Studland (repeat a few times). 62.6 miles (100.7km). Riding Time 5:21:51, Average Speed 11.7mph, Elevation Gain 2592ft, Maximum Speed 26.2mph. Boardman CX Team. 1 point.
*7th March 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Cranbourne-White Waltham-Warren Row-Wargrave-Waltham St Lawrence-Cranbourne-Cheapside-Ascot-Windlesham-Lightwater-Chobam-Lyne-Chertsey-Thorpe-Home. 70.8 miles (113.9km). Riding Time 4:31:27, Average Speed 15.7mph, Elevation Gain 2392ft, Maximum Speed 22.9mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*2nd April 2017*
Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Esher-Hampton-Walton-Weybridge-Addlestone-Ottershaw-Chobham-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Virginia Water-Thorpe-Home. 63.0 miles (101.4km). Riding Time 3:56:17, Average Speed 16.0mph, Elevation Gain 1650ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*9th April 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:15:03, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2254ft, Maximum Speed 32mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*22nd May 2017*
Home-Thorpe-Virginia Water-WGP-Cranbourne-Winkfield-Jealotts Hill-Waltham St Lawrence-Warren Row-Henley-Wargrave-Ruscombe-Shurlock Row-Winkfield-WGP-Home. 62.9 miles (101.2km). Riding Time 4:04:42, Average Speed 15.4mph, Elevation Gain 1946ft, Maximum Speed 40.5mph. Specialized Roubaix. 1 point.
*14th June 2017*
Home-Windsor Great Park-Sunninghill-Lightwater-Woking-Guildford-Newlands Corner-Shere-Combe Lane-Ripley-Byfleet-Foxhills-Home. 64 miles (103km). Riding Time 4:13:13, Average Speed 15.2mph, Elevation Gain 2457ft, Maximum Speed 33.1mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.
*7th July 2017*
Home-WGP-Eton-Cookham-Velolife-Wargrave-Waltham-Ascot-Windlesham-Home. 72.3 miles (116.4km). Riding Time 4:40:04, Average Speed 15.5mph, Elevation Gain 2362ft, Maximum Speed 30.6mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.
*7th August 2017*
Home-Chobham-Deepcut-Pirbright-WGP-Lyne- Home. 66.1 miles (106.4km). Riding Time 4:14:28, Average Speed 15.6mph, Elevation Gain 2661ft, Maximum Speed 32.9mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.
*10th* *September 2017*
Home-St Annes Hill-Lyne-WGP-Ascot-WGP-Home. 63.4 miles (102km). Riding Time 4:13:36, Average Speed 15.0mph, Elevation Gain 3855ft, Maximum Speed 30mph. Planet-X RT-58. 1 point.
*13th October 2017*
Home -Staines-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-West End-Somewhere else-Milford -Home. 62.8 miles (101km). Riding Time 3:51:59, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 2710ft, Maximum Speed 32.7mph. Planet-X RT58. 1 point.
*3rd November 2017*
Home -WGP-Ascot-Chertsey-Walton-Hampton Court-Home. 64.4 miles (103.6km). Riding Time 3:58:25, Average Speed 16.2mph, Elevation Gain 1680ft, Maximum Speed 25.3mph. Planet-X RT58. 1 point.
*3rd December 2017*
Home-Ascot-Waltham-Maidenhead-Windsor-Home. 64.1 miles (103.2km). Riding Time 4:16:14, Average Speed 15mph, Elevation Gain 2116ft, Maximum Speed 26.4mph. Planet-X RT58. 1 point.


----------



## StuartG (3 Dec 2017)

*January*
8th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Crowhurst-Four Elms-Dormansland-Crowhurst-Beckenham-Sydenham *65.85 miles/105.9km
February*
7th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Newdigate-Reigate-Beckenham-West Wickham-Addington-Sydenham* 66.96 miles/107.7km*
19th: Sydenham-Charlwood-Newdigate-Capel-Sutton Abinger-Dorking-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 72.93 miles/117.3km*
26th: Sydenham-Godstone-East Grinstead-Sharpesthorne-Turners Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham* 63.27 miles/101.8km
March*
11th: FNRttC Southend & SMRbtH Sydenham *108.01 miles/173.8km*
19th: Sydenham-Reigate-Horsham-Shoreham Airport-Faygate-Redhill-Sydenham* 106.41 miles/171.2km*
26th: Sydenham-Warlingham-Ide Hill-Hildenborough-Penshurst-Crowhurst-Godstone-Sydenham* 68.82 miles/110.7km
April*
2nd: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Betchworth-Horley-Faygate-Shoreham on Sea-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Sydenham* 114.63 miles/184.4km*
8th: FNRttC Whitstable & SMRbtH to Rochester *101.45 miles/163.2km*
9th: Sydenham-Warlingham- Ightham Mote-Ide Hill- Warlingham-Sydenham* 62.31 miles/100.2km*
16th: Sydenham-Reigate-Arundel-Bosham-Chichester* 80.15 miles/128.9km*
30th: FNRttK Brussels-Oostende and then onto Dunkerque* 126.69 miles/203.8km *(2 points)
*May*
14th: Sydenham-Devil's Dyke-Brighton-Ditchling Beacon-Sydenham* 105.67 miles/170.0km*
21st: Sydenham-Handcross-Balcombe-Ardingly-Dormansland-Sydenham *75.14 miles/120.9km
June*
3rd: FNRttC Shoreham & SMRbtH Coulsdon* 110.19 miles/177.3km*
11th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cobham-Pyrford-Effingham-Horsley-Woodmansterne-Sydenham *72.40 miles/115.9km*
25th: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Hartfield-Dormansland-Godstone-Sydenham *73.42 miles/118.1km
July*
4th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Ghent-Leuven *64.42 miles/103.6km*
6th: FNRttC 'Easyrider' Tour Rest Day: Maastricht-Aachen-Maastricht circular ride *62.62 miles/100.7km*
13th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Leith Hill-Walliswood-Reigate-Purley-Sydenham *68.28 miles/109.8km*
16th: Sydenham-Ardingly-Alfriston-Seven Sisters-Eastbourne *76.18 miles/122.5km*
23rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Toys Hill-Chiddingstone-Cowden-Tandridge-Godstone-Sydenham *62.37 miles/100.3km
August*
1st: Sydenham-Faygate-Sydenham* 63.10 miles/101.5km*
6th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Weybridge-Pyrford-Kingswood-Sydenham *71.17 miles/114.5km*
13th: Sydenham-Walingham-Knole House-Chiddingstone Hoath-Tandridge-Sydenham* 68.70 miles/110.5km*
27th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Cranleigh-Frensham Ponds-Tilford-Effingham Junction-Banstead-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *111.23 miles/179.0km
September*
3rd: Sydenham-Pebblecombe-Rusper-Horsham-Colgate-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *69.77 miles/112.2km*
10th: (Northern France MiniTour) Aire-sur-la-Lys-Amiens:* 66.82 miles/107.5km*
11th: (Northern France MiniTour) Amiens-Compeigne: *65.70 miles/105.7km*
14th: (Northern France MiniTour) Rouen-Le Treport: *66.92 miles/107.6km*
24th: Sydenham-Walingham-Penshurst-Cowden-Godstone-Sydenham:* 68.00 miles/109.4km
October*
8th: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Shoreham-Godden Green-Ide Hill-Sydenham: *66.39 miles/108.8km*
17th: Sydenham-Reigate Hill-Rusper-Horsham-Charlwood-Redhill-Sydenham: *64.69 miles/104.1km*
22nd: Sydenham-Warlingham-Sevenoaks-Plaxtol-Edenbridge-Godstone-Sydenham: *69.45 miles/111.7km*
29th: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Effingham-Painshill-Leatherhead-Woodmansterne-Beckenham-Sydenham: *62.50 miles/100.5km
November*
5th: Sydenham-Brighton(VR Run)-Burgess Hill: *65.49 miles/105.3km*
12th: Sydenham-Farthing Down-Turners Hill-Handcross-Faygate-Newdigate-Reigate-Coulsdon-Sydenham: *70.75 miles/113.8km
December*
3rd: Sydenham-Warlingham-East Grinstead-Turners Hill-Merstham-Sydenham:* 62.53 miles/100.6km
*
39 points


----------



## Osprey (3 Dec 2017)

*7th Jan - *Porthcawl and return.(113km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/824305206
*8th Feb - *Crosshands, Ammanford, Gwaun Cae Gurwen, (101km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/859534074
*24th Mar* - Pen y Cae, Craig y Nos and return. 67 miles (109km) Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/912604587
*22nd Apr* - Amman Valley, Brynamman, Black Mountain, Ystalyfera, (101 km) Croix De Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/952877035
*13th May. *Hirwaun, Brecon Beacons Storey Arms Pass, Brecon, Cray. (110km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/984357289
*20th May. *Tour of Pembrokeshire Sportive. (101 km) Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/997333703
*18th June. *Carmarthen, Pontyates. 100km Van Nicholas. https://www.strava.com/activities/1042383827
*22nd July. *Porthcawl and return. 104km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1095854709
*24th Aug. *Cross hands Ammanford, Black Mountains 104 km Van Nicholas*. *https://www.strava.com/activities/1149747062
*23rd Sept. *Llanelli coastpath, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen & return. 102km, Croix de Fer.https://www.strava.com/activities/1197411403
*20th Oct. *Amman Valley, Black Mountans, Cwmllynfell, Swansea, Clyne Valley. 101 km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1239175270
*8th Nov.* Llanelli coastpath, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen & return. 103km, Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1267057335
*3rd Dec. *North Gower, Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Kenfig, Porthcawl and return. 113km. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/1300597214


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Dec 2017)

A full set of months bagged for 2017.

*7-January-2017.* A clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Link to ride report. 102.71 miles (165.26km) at 13 mph moving average.
*4-February-2017.* A clockwise loop round south Shropshire:  Ride report. 106.40 miles (171.19km) at 12.4mph average.
*4-March-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop round north Shropshire: Ride report. 102.79 miles (165.39km) at 13.4 mph average.
*2-April-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back: Ride report. 108.62 miles (174.77 km) at 14.1 mph average
*28-May-2017. *To Vyrnwy and back again: Ride report. 107.89 miles (173.59km) at 14.2 mph average.
*3-June-2017. *A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Ride report. 102.11 miles (164.29km). 14.2 mph average
*1-July-2017.* An anti clockwise loop going into Powys, Herefordshire & back:  Ride report. 109.01 miles (175.4km). 13.9 mph average.
*25-July-2017. * To Ludlow and back. Ride report. 63.01 miles (101.38 km) 13.8 mph average.
*10-August-2017.* To Llyn Efyrnwy and back a third time. Ride report. 110.52 miles (177.82 km). 14.2 mph average
*28-August-2017.* An anti-clockwise loop to the north of Shrewsbury.  Ride Report. 66.15 miles (106.43 km). 13.3 mph average.
*4-September-2017.* A double century: anticlockwise round mid and north Shropshire. Ride report. 125.79 miles. (202.39 km) 13.7 mph average.
*8-October-2017*. An anticlockwise loop round south Shropshire. Ride report. 108.87 miles. (175.17km) 13.6 mph average.
*2-November-2017*. To Vyrnwy and back yet again. Ride Report. 115.23 miles (185.40km). 14 mph average.
*3-December-2017*. A clockwise loop round North Shropshire again. Ride Report. 107.12 miles (172.35km). 12.9 mph average.


15 points total.


----------



## GuyBoden (5 Dec 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
24th Nov - 102km, Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
28th Nov - 113km, Cold Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, (Hodge Lane Closed to cars), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina locks and back
1st Dec - 102km, Ice, cold, but easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
5th Dec - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2017)

January
- _30th Jan_: Tod-Waddington loop. 100 km.
February
- _6th Feb_: Garforth loop. 103 km.
- _18th Feb_: Unofficial Mini-Northwest Passage audax. 117 km.
March
- _4th Mar_: Tod, Buckstones, Long Causeway loop. 103 km.
- _12th Mar_: Tod-Chipping loop. 101 km.
- _25th Mar_: Route done on 12th Mar minus wrong turns. 100 km.
April
- _1st Apr_: Conder Green forum ride. 161 km.
- _9th Apr_: Spring Into The Dales audax + rides to and from the event. 135 km.
May
- _13th May_: [Singlespeed] Manchester to Llandudno forum ride + rides between stations. 168 km.
- _21st May_: Tod, Settle, Waddington loop. 129 km.
- _28th May_: Forum ride to Wray. 161 km.
June
- _3rd Jun_: [Singlespeed] Forum ride in Cheshire. 200 km.
July
- _1st Jul_: Settle forum ride. Todmorden to Keighley, (train), Settle-Reeth-Settle. 163 km.
- _22nd Jul_: [Singlespeed] Humber Bridge forum ride. 187 km.
August
- _3rd Aug_: Coventry, Stoneleigh, Silverstone, Leighton Buzzard. 103 km.
- _5th Aug_: Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury Vale forum ride . 111 km.
September
- _4th Sept_: Finlake, Chudleigh, Exeter, (train), Barnstaple, Tarka Trail, Sticklepath (village shop stop), Chagford, Bovey Tracey, Finlake. 126 km.
- _6th Sept_: Tiverton, Shillingford, Haddon Hill, Minehead (quayside cafe), Dunkery Beacon climb over Exmoor, Dulverton, Exe Valley, Tiverton. 127 km.
- _24th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] 2nd Leighton Buzzard forum ride round Aylesbury Vale. 108 km.
- _30th Sept:_ [Singlespeed] Scarborough forum ride. Leeds, Stamford Bridge, Scarborough, plus extra loops for imperial century. 163 km.
October
- _25th Oct_: Three times round anti-clockwise Cragg Vale loop from Todmorden plus round the block to make up metric century. 100 km
November
- _30th Nov_: [Singlespeed] Todmorden, Burnley, Tod, Littleborough, Tod loop; Tod, Hebden Bridge, Tod loop to pad out ride; repeat of first loop. 101 km.
December
- 4th Dec: Rose Grove (Burnley), Whalley, Mitton, Waddington Fell, Dunsop Bridge, Beacon Fell, Longridge, Blackburn. 103 km.

[All of my rides are detailed in MyCyclingLog and forum rides also in the CycleChat rides forum.]


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2017)

*January 2017
1 Jan* SE4, nearly Botley Hill(puncture), SE4, Botley Hill, Godstone, Bletchingley, Outwood, Lingfield, Edenbridge. *100.2km

February 2017
25 Feb *SE4, Westerham, Lingfield, Turners Hill, Lindfield, Cooksbridge, Piltdown,Ashdown Forest, Hartfield, Penshurst, Ide Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *163 km *

*March 2017
26 Mar *SE4, Downe, Toys Hill, Edenbridge, Cowden, Holtye, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toys Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Downe, Hayes. *103 km *

*April 2017
08 Apr *FNRttC Whitstable route Waterloo-Faversham. Charing, Stapleford, Yalding, Sevenoaks . *171 km 

May 2017
05 May* Bath, FNRttC Bristol, Clifton bridge, Aust bridge, Calidicot, Goldcliff, Newport, Cardiff, Barry Cardiff *163 km*

*June 2017 
18 June *SE4, Farningham, Gravesend, Rochester, Sittingbourne, Faversham, Lenham, Headcorn, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Four Elms, Chartwell, Westerham, Hayes. *200 km*

*July 2017
2 July.* Kingdom of the East Saxons audax part 2. Great Dunmow, Danbury, Billericay, Burnham-on-Couch, Maldon, Great Dunmow *140km*

*August 2017
19 August. * SE4, Oxted, Lingfield, Turner's Hill, S. of Crowborough, Benenden, Yalding, Sevenoaks. *166km 

September 2017
23 September.* SE4, Hyde Park Corner, Watford, Tring, Deanshanger, Priors Marston, Marton. *163km*

*October 2017
22 October.* SE4 Toy's Hill, Edenbridge, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Hartfield, Toy's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Hayes. *106km

November 2017
11 November* SE4, Botley Hill, Turner's Hill, East Grinstead, Edenbridge, Chartwell, Tatsfield, Biggin Hill, Hayes. *103km

December 2017
08 December *SE4, Biggin Hill, "Hell of the Ashdown route": Toy's Hill, East Grinstead, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Groombridge Hubbard's Hill, Hogtrough Hill, Cudham, Hayes. *135km*


----------



## Fiona R (9 Dec 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and TinternHome-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
Sun 27th Home Backwell Burrington Coombe Priddy Godney Mark Congresbury Backwell Home 105km 847m
*September*
Sun 24th Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Long Ashton-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth-Bristol-Home 105km 990m
*October*
Sat 7th BRCC Jim's Memorial RideHome-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Bitton-Wickwar-Thornbury-Hallen-Portway-Home 131km 1184m
*November*
Weds 8th Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Cheddar-Wedmore-AshtonWindmill-Webbington-Winscombe-Congresbury-Nailsea-Home 101km 961m
*December*
Mon 4th Somerset Levels Rooks Bridge-Mark-Burrow Bridge-Langport-High Ham-Westhay- Mark-Rooks Bridge 105km 428m
*16pts

*


----------



## Sbudge (18 Dec 2017)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)
17th September, 102.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1188882876) - Gravel to Greenwich - Country/City loop
23rd September, 109.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1197994849) - Down to Dartford - River ride on the Slate
22nd October, 109.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1242110431) - Windy and wobby way to the Thames - Finally getting over the Labyrinthitis
5th November, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1262509550) - Windy valley ways - Out towards Bicester, hours of headwinds!
17th December, 101.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1317345759) - Cold and extremely wet - Down to Henley and back


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Dec 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
24th Nov - 102km, Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
28th Nov - 113km, Cold Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, (Hodge Lane Closed to cars), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina locks and back
1st Dec - 102km, Ice, cold, but easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
5th Dec - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
19th Dec - 102km, Fast for me, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back.


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Dec 2017)

*2017*
_January_
- 18th January, 101.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale - 1,448m)
- 25th January, 103.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 1,987m)
_February_
- 1st February, 101.5km, 1 point (Helwith Bridge, Settle, Slaidburn, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Wray, Ingleton - 1,804m)
- 7th February, 103.5km, 1 point (Ingleton, Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Helwith Bridge - 1,418m)
- 24th February, 106.7km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Bolton by Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Austwick - 2,257m)
_March_
- 6th March, 109.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale Head, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Keld, Buttertubs, Newby Head - 1,977m)
- 9th March, 100.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Sedbergh, Wray, up Silly Lane towards Cross of Greet, Keasden - 1,773m)
- 15th March, 102.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Barbondale, Wennington - 1,604m)
- 24th March, 103.8km, 1 point (Austwick, Ribblehead, Hawes, Sedbergh, Dentdale, Newby Head, Chapel-le-dale - 1,457m)
- 27th March, 104.0km, 1 point (Settle, Malham Cove, Halton Gill, Langcliffe Scar, Ribblehead, Ingleton - 1,969m)
_April_
- 4th April, 108.6km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Cow Ark, Oakenclough, Trough of Bowland, Cross of Greet - 2,431m)
- 6th April, 102.9km, 1 point (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Malham Cove, Stainforth, Newby Head, Keasden - 1,794m)
- 11th April, 102.4km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Newby Head, Dent, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Hornby, Keasden - 1,603m)
- 13th April, 109.2km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Settle, Newby Head, Dent, Barbondale, Burton-in-Lonsdale - 1,865m)
- 18th April, 110.7km, 1 point (Ingleton, Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Malham, Settle, Eldroth - 2,217m)
- 22nd April, 109.3km, 1 point (Wigglesworth, Barnoldswick, Blacko, Nick O'Pendle, Cow Ark, Cross of Greet - 2,260m)
- 26th April, 103.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Appersett, Countersett, Burtersett, Newby Head, Austwick, Keasden - 1,734m)
- 28th April, 106.1km, 1 point (Middleton, Old Hutton, Oxenholme, Arnside, Carnforth, Gressingham, Keasden - 1,471m)
_May_
- 18th May, 100.6km, 1 point (Eldroth, Tosside, Bolton-by-Bowland, Airton, Settle, Ribblehead, Ingteton - 1,637m)
- 23rd May, 105.2km, 1 point (Keasden, Wray, Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Tosside, Malham, Stainforth, Clapham - 2,079m)
- 26th May, 105.6km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Hetton, Airton, Settle, Austwick - 1,758m)
- 31st May, 101.7km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Jubilee Tower, Keasden, Austwick - 1,852m)
_June_
- 9th June, 106.5km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet, Wray, Kingsdale, Chapel-le-dale - 2,315m)
_July_
- 1st July, 142.3km, 1 point (Fountains Fell, Cray, Grinton Moor, Reeth, Fleak Moss, Newby Head, Austwick - 2,777m)
- 12th July, 118.0km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Countersett, Aysgarth, Grinton Moor, Fleak Moss, Newby Head - 2,232m)
- 18th July, 107.0km, 1 point (Cross of Greet, Slaidburn, Settle, Malham, Halton Gill, Stainforth - 2,205m)
_August_
- 10th August, 102.7km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Kettlewell, Halton Gill, Eldroth - 1,666m)
_September_
- 2nd September, 119.3km, 1 point (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Fleak Moss, Ribblehead - 2,408m)
_October_
- 5th October, 104.9km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Stainforth, Halton Gill, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts - 2,171m
- 27th October, 104.8km, 1 point (Ribblehead, Hawes, Outhgill, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale - 1,504m)
_November_
- 2nd November, 110.4km, 1 point (Hawes, Aysgarth, Kidstones Pass, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Austwick - 1,872m)
December
- 22nd December, 102.4km, 1 point (Bowland Knotts, Slaidburn, Cow Ark, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Gressingham, Keasden - 2,016m)

*Total points: 32*


----------



## steverob (23 Dec 2017)

*January 8th: 62.75 miles / 100.98 km - *Aylesbury, Cheddington, Dagnall, Bourne End, Flaunden, Amersham, Great Kingshill, Great Missenden, Ellesborough, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/825284072
*February 25th: 62.4 miles / 100.42 km - *Wendover, Owlswick, Wigan's Lane climb, Radnage, Stokenchurch, Watlington, Lower Assendon, Pishill, Chinnor, Little Kimble, Wendover - https://www.strava.com/activities/879282351
*March 11th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km - *Aylesbury, Granborough, Addington, Gawcott, Maids Moreton, Nash, Mursley, Wing, Horton, Long Marston, extended lap around Aylesbury to reach mileage - https://www.strava.com/activities/896094099
*April 17th: 62.72 miles / 100.93 km - *Aylesbury, Cublington, Soulbury, tour of Milton Keynes mainly on back roads (inc. Bletchley, Shenley, Heelands and Woolstone), Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/946299881

_<< unable to do May and June due to my injuries following a crash - restarting challenge in July just for fun >>
_
*July 29th: 63.62 miles / 102.38 km - *Aylesbury, Weston Turville, Ivinghoe, Stanbridge, Toddington, Flitwick, Woburn, Little Brickhill, Soulbury, Cublington, Weedon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1107130603
*August 19th: 66.15 miles / 106.45 km* - Aylesbury, Wendover Woods climb, Chesham, Bovingdon, Sarratt, Chorleywood, Flaunden, Hemel Hempstead, Berkhamsted, Wilstone, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1141320641
*August 26th: 62.55 miles / 100.66 km* - Aylesbury, Longwick, Chinnor, Postcombe, Watlington Hill, Stadhampton, Great Haseley, Thame, Cuddington, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1153220858
*September 24th: 71.34 miles / 114.81 km* - Aylesbury, Cublington, Great Brickhill, Salford, Willen Lake (MK), Newport Pagnell, Moulsoe, Marston Moretaine, Ridgmont, Leighton Buzzard, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1199970477
*October 8th: 65.45 miles / 105.33 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Hethe, Finmere, Tingewick, Hillesden, Newton Purcell, Poundon, Middle Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1220998094
*October 22nd: 65.25 miles / 105 km* - Aylesbury, Terrick, Great Hampden, Bradenham, Lane End, Colstrope Lane climb, Mill End, Fawley, Stonor, Britwell Salome, Stoke Talmage, Emmington, Haddenham, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1242102956
*October 28th: 63.68 miles / 102.48 km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Kings Sutton>_, Croughton, Mixbury, Gawcott, Akeley, Potterspury, Passenham, Nash, Winslow, North Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1250124061 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1250596693
*November 5th: 62.83 miles / 101.11 km* - Aylesbury, Quainton, Marsh Gibbon, Fringford, Fritwell, Bucknell, Middleton Stoney, Bicester, Blackthorn, Ludgershall, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1262548114
*November 19th: 72.78 miles / 117.12 km *- Aylesbury, Princes Risborough, _<train to Leamington>_, Bishop's Itchington, Fenny Compton, Cropredy, Thorpe Mandeville, Syresham, Gawcott, East Claydon, Eythrope Park, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1281355028 and https://www.strava.com/activities/1282155700
*December 23rd: 64.74 miles / 104.18 km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Dorton, loop of Brill Hill, Piddington, Launton, Fringford, Finmere, Preston Bissett, Calvert, Granborough, Berryfields, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/1324313812
(will continue this in the New Year... aiming to get 12 months of metric centuries)


----------



## Ajax Bay (24 Dec 2017)

23 Dec: 103km + 826m: Exton, Cranbrook, Cullompton, Uplowman, Bampton, Tiverton, Exeter, Exton

2 Dec (2): 203km + 2043m: Audax KCP&C: Tewkesbury, Ledbury, Bromyard, Ludlow, Presteigne, Kington and Winnal Common, Tewkesbury
25 Nov: 114km + 1283m: Pinhoe, Exeter, Brampton, Wiveliscombe, Wellington, (Blackdowns) Hemyock, Feniton, Broadclyst, Pinhoe
5 Nov: 107km +1425m: Exton, Exe Estuary trail to Dawlish, Teignmouth, Babbacombe, Totnes, Paignton, Torquay, Teignmouth, Exe Estuary trail back.
27 Oct: 103km + 846m: Exmouth, Countess Wear, Dawlish Warren, Exeter, Cowley, Clyst St Lawrence, Talaton, Ottery, Newton P, East Budleigh, Exmouth
2 Sep: 199km + 1646m: Barry's Jaeger Bomb 300 audax (truncated) Keynsham, Poulton, Amesbury, King Alfred's Tower, crash - see audax thread for gory detail.
27 Aug (6): 605km + 7254m: 600k Kernow and SW audax: Exeter-Bude-Looe-Penzance-Newquay-Bude-Barnstaple-Bridgwater-Seaton-Exeter (41 hours)
30 Jul (12): 1419km + 9876m: 1400k LEL audax: Loughton - St Ives – Spalding – Louth – Pocklington – Thirsk – Barnard Castle – Brampton – Moffat – *Edinburgh* – Brampton – Barnard Castle – Thirsk – Pocklington - Louth – Spalding - St Ives – Great Easton – Loughton (106 hours)
23 Jul: 107km + 1206m: Topsham, Honiton, Upottery (the hard way), Cotleigh, Nursery cafe, Honiton, Ottery St M, West Hill, Exmouth, Budleigh Salterton and back
7-10 Jul (10): 1018km + 11915m: Mille Pennines audax - Blackpool, Arnside (59), Whinlatter Pass (130), Seascale (173), Sedbergh (249), Hawes (275), Stanhope (346), Kielder (439), Langholm (479) , Penrith (541), Sedburgh (600), Yarm (694), Robin Hood's Bay (757), Ripon (853), Sedburgh (938), Blackpool (Bispham)
25Jun: 182km + 1845m: Exmouth, Exeter, Killerton, Tiverton, Dulverton, (up onto Exmoor) Simonsbath, S Molton, Eggesford, Crediton, Exeter, Exmouth
17 Jun: 110km + 1141m: Lleyn peninsula - Bryncir, Chwilog, Uwchmynydd, Morfa Nefyn, Penygroes, Bryncir
14 Jun: 125km + 1802m: Exe estuary path, Exeter, Moretonhampstead, Two Bridges, Dartmeet, Widecombe, Chudleigh, Exeter, Exe estuary path
9 Jun: 106km + 1018m: Exmouth, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Smeatharpe, Churchinford, Hemyock, Uffculme, Kentisbeare, Daisy Mount, Exmouth
4 Jun: 103km +1248m: Uffculme, Wiveliscombe, Blue Anchor, Stogumber, Halse, Milverton, Bradford-on-Tone, Wellington, Uffculme
3 Jun (2): 208km + 2688m: Gospel Pass audax: Gloucester, across FoD> Monmouth, Pandy, via Gospel Pass to Hay, SSE via Michaelchurch to Pandy, east
1 Jun: 102km + 964m: Exmouth, Dawlish, Mamhead, Exe Estuary trail x 2, Budleigh S x 2
27 May (3): 313km + 3337m: Old Roads audax - Honiton, Okehampton, Barnstaple, Wiveliscombe, over Quantocks, Cheddar, S Petherton, Ilminster, Honiton
21 May: 100km + 1241m: Exmouth, Ashcombe, Ideford, Bovey Tracey (Parke), Teign valley, Trusham, Belvedere, A379, Countess Wear, Exe estuary
13/14 May (6): 600km + 6681m: BCM Audax - Chepstow, Bronllys (72), LLanidloes (139), Dolgellau (205), Menai Bridge (295), Dolgellau (374), Aberhafesp (439) and Llandrindod Wells (490), Chepstow (600) [slight diversions and a lap at the end to ensure 600] Rolling time: 25:01
3 May: 101km + 835m: Pub run - Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth, Powderham, Silverton (The Lamb), Talaton, Ottery St M, Budleigh S, Littleham, Budleigh S
29/30 Apr (4): 400km + 4340m: Brevet Cymru Audax: Chepstow, Hay-on-Wye, Llandovery, Tregaron, New Quay, Llandovery, Abergavenny, Usk, Chepstow
24 Apr: 103km + 1396m: Exmouth, Sidmouth, Sidbury, Honiton, Dunkeswell, Uffculme, Dursford, Daisy Mount, Budleigh Salterton, Exmouth
19 Mar (2): 202km + 2588m: 200 Audax: Exeter, Budleigh S, Ottery St M, Tiverton, Blue Anchor/Watchet, round and over Quantocks, Culmstock, Exeter
9 Mar: 110km + 1130m: Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Somerton, Street (Millfield), back to Somerton, Langport, Ilminster, A358 S to Chard + Axminster
18 Feb: 116km + 1235m*: *Topsham, Exeter, Shute X, Crediton, Colebrook, Bow, Hatherleigh, Whiddon Down, east on old A30 to Exeter, Topsham
19 Jan: 109km + 1208m: Colyford, Axminster, Crewkerne, Martock, Mulcheney, Curry Rivel, Staple Fitzpaine, Shute, Colyford
8 Jan: 127km + 1356m: Budleigh S loop, Daisy Mount, Cranbrook, Silverton, Bickleigh, Brampton, Holcumbe Regis, Cullompton, Topsham, Exmouth
5 Jan: 103km + 821m: Budleigh S, Otterton, Tipton St J, Ottery St M, Talaton, Kentisbeare, Willand, Cullompton, Exeter, Exe estuary cycle path

Total: 67 points
Totals 9556km 100448m


----------



## GuyBoden (27 Dec 2017)

18th Jan - 100KM Cheshire ride https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1010038/100km-Cheshire
20th Jan - 65miles Jodrell Bank https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1012922/65miles-Jodrell-Bank-convoluted-route
6th Feb - 100km Catchpenny Pool - Redesmere https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1042380/100km-Catch-Penny-Pool-and-Redesmer
8th Feb - 100km Pickmere - Chelford https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1045596/100km-Pickmere-Tatton-to-Chelford
16th Feb - 100km Congleton and Back https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1059088/100km-Congleton-and-Back
20th Feb - 100km Loop around Arley https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1065827/16mile-Loop-Around-Arley
6th March - 100Km Brereton Heath Nature Reservehttps://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1091157/100km-Brereton-Heath-Nature-Reserve 
8th March 100Km Altrincham Plumley Lymm https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1094528/100Km-Altrincham-Plumley-Lymm
13th March 100Km Mow Cop Lane https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1104079/100Km-Mow-Cop-Castle-Easier-side
25th March 65 miles To the Cloud at Congleton https://osmaps.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/osmaps/route/1126663/65-Miles-The-Cloud
3rd April - 70 mile Mow Cop and The wizard View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/13731985
11th April - 108km Gawsworth Cheshire Meander https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20221294
13th April - 104km Congleton and back via Alderley https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20266183
18th April - 102km Giantswood https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20406406
25th April - 103km On the Drops https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
28th April - 103km Easy 100Km https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20620656
23rd May - 100km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
28th May - 115km Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere
31th May - 125km Pickmere, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
3rd June - 146km Dunham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Peover, Goostrey, Haslington,Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Cuddington, Pickmere.
 7th June - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
9th June - 101km, Lymm, Mobberley, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton,Goostrey, Over Peover,Tatton, High legh
13th June - 100km, Lymm, Rostherne, The Wizard, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere.
15th June - 110km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton and back.
 19th June - Very Hot 100km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
21st June - Hot 101km, Lymm, Tatton, Peover, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Congleton, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Hoo Green, Agden, Lymm.
26th June - 102km, Appleton, Arley, Comberbach, Acton Bridge, Delamere, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Ice Cream Farm and back. 
30th June - 103km, Plumley, Peover, Boots Green, Swettenham, Brereton Pool, Boots Green, Peover, Plumley.
3rd July - 100Km, Dunham, The Wizard, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
5th July - 105km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Tattenhall Marina and back.
7th July - 101km, Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Goostrey, Brookhouse Green, Sandbach, Middlewich, Lach Dennis, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Grappenhall.
12th July - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
14th July - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
17th July - 117km Appleton, Arley, Plumley, Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Astbury, Scholar Green, Rode, Small Wood, Brereton, Swettenham and back.
20th July - 112km Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenhall, Venetian Marina, and back. 
24th July - 102km, Lymm, Pickmere, Goostrey, Giant's Wood, Congleton, Goostrey, Pickmere lymm
25th July - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
31st July - 100km, Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Goostrey, Byley, Middlewich, Lostock Gralam, Great Budworth, Anderton, Whitley, Grappenhall.
4th Aug - Breezy 108km, Appleton, Arley, Goostrey, Jodrell Bank, Sidddington, Gawsworth, Sutton and back. 
7th Aug - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
15th Aug - 100km Lymm, High Legh, Pickmere, Goostrey, Congleton and back
17th Aug - 127km Great Budworth, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, Nantwich and back
23rd Aug - 100km Dunham, Mobberley, Gawsworth, Swetttenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton
25th Aug - 100km Arley, Plumley, Middlewich, Church Minshull, Wettenhall, Little Budworth, Whitegate, Weaverham, Little Leigh, Great Budworth, Arley. 
30th Aug - 100km Dunham, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Gawsworth, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley
1st Sept - 110km Arley, Tatton Park, Mobberley, Alderley Edge, Redesmere,Goostrey, Holmes Chapel, Plumley, Arley
6th Sept - 100km, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
8th Sept - 113km Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina, All day breakfast and back
12th Sept - 101km Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Tree of Imagination Lower Peover, Goostrey, Swettenham, Congleton, Astbury mere and back
19th Sept - 108km Grappenhall, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Hulme Walfield, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
22nd Sept - 107km Appleton, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Mobberley, Catchpenny, Redesmere, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley, Appleton.
26th Sept - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
28th Sept - 119km, Appleton, Pickmere, Goostrey, Hassall, Church Minshall, Wettenhall, Little Budsworth, Whitegate, Acton Bridge, Antrobus, Arley, Appleton.
3rd Oct - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths,Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
6th Oct - 126km, Alan Boden's Memorial ride - Little Leigh, Acton Bridge, Weaverham, White Gate, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Wettenham, Nantwich and back.
9th Oct - 100km Lymm, Rostherne, Ashley, Mobberley, The wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Somerford, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, High Legh, Lymm.
12th Oct - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
17th Oct - 100km, (Windy) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back
23rd Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Swettenham, Brereton, Lower Withington, Jodrell Bank, Peover, Tabley, Hoo Green, Lymm
25th Oct - 113km, Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina (Closed) and back
27th Oct - 100km, Appleton, Arley, Pickmere (foggy), Plumley, Goostrey, Marton (sunny), Gawsworth and back. 
1st Nov - 107km,  Dunham Massey, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Gawsworth, North Rode, Kermincham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Grappenhall.
3rd Nov - 107km, (Detour at Giant's Wood) Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Marton, Giant's Lane and back
6th Nov - 100km, (Colder and Sunny) Lymm, Ashley, Mobberley, Jodrell Bank, Marton, Catch Penny, Jodrell Bank, Mobberley, Ashley, Lymm
15th Nov - 102km, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
24th Nov - 102km, Cold and Easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
28th Nov - 113km, Cold Sunny Day, Great Budworth, Acton Bridge, (Hodge Lane Closed to cars), Little Budworth, Oulton Park, Venetian Marina locks and back
1st Dec - 102km, Ice, cold, but easy, Grappenhall, Tabley, Goostrey, Somerford Booths, Hulme Watfield, Giant's Lane and back.
5th Dec - 109km, Appleton, Arley, Acton Bridge, Norley, Kelsall, Clotton, Huxley, Beeston Castle and back.
19th Dec - 102km, Fast for me, Lymm, Hoo Green, Pickmere, Plumley, Goostrey, Hulme Walfield, Giant's Lane and back.
27th Dec - 103km, Arley, Tatton, Ashley, Catchpenny, Swettenham, Goostrey, Plumley, Pickmere, Arley.


----------



## tallliman (28 Dec 2017)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
10th September: 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
16th September: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125
11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074
2nd December 112.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1299243287
24th December 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1325631028

31 points


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Dec 2017)

*2nd Jan.* Warwick, Barford, Charlcote, Loxley, Alderminster, Ilmington, Mickleton, Welford-on-Avon, Wilmcote, CRASH, Snitterfield, Claverdon, Leamington Spa, Ufton, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/818556757 *101km*.

*4th Feb *Warwick, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Pillerton Priors, Halford, Ilmington, Quinton, Pebworth, Badsey, Aston Somerville, Emley Castle, Eckington, Twyning, Tewkesbury. https://www.strava.com/activities/854642179
*101km*.

*4th March *Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Shelfield, Haselor, Bidford on Avon, Mickleton, Halford, Kineton, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/887060296 *101km

1st April *Warwick, Charlecote, Alderminster, Paxford, Todenham, Willington, Kineton, Harbury, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/923030872 *102km

8th May *Herne Bay, Faversham, Wichling, South Green, Hucking, Lenham, Challock, Dunkirk, Blean, Herne Bay. https://www.strava.com/activities/976405084 *102km

10th June *Warwick, Alderminster, Chipping Camden, Whatcote, Kineton, Long Itchington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1029274182 *102km

2nd July *Warwick, Temple Balsall, Hockley Heath, Studley, Feckenham, Broom, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1063543909 *108km

6th August *Warwick, Admington, Chipping Camden, Hidcote, Bidford upon Avon, Norton Lindsey, Beausale, Leamington, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/1119871501. *117km*

*3rd September *Warwick, Hasely Knob, Great Alne, Mickleton, Hidcote, Halford, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1165793210 *102km*

*15 October * Warwick, Wellesbourne, Oxhill, Long Compton, Chipping Campden, Preston on Stour, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1231097426 *102km*

*30 November* Warwick, Kingswood, Knowle, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1296533407 *102km

30 December *Warwick, Bearley, Lawsonford, Danzey Green, Welford-on-Avon, Lower Quinton, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/1332902320 *105.7km*


----------



## Fiona R (31 Dec 2017)

*Jan 2017 *
Sun 8th BRCC Weston and Cheddar in the fog Home-Backwell-Weston super Mare-Axbridge-Cheddar Gorge-Wrington-Home 102km 988m
*Feb *
Sun 5th BRCC Chepstow and TinternHome-Bristol Suspension Bridge-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Tintern-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Avonmouth Bridge-Backwell-Home. 104km 1175m
*March *
Sat 4th Gospel Pass Audax Chepstow-Monmouth-Hay on Wye-Gospel pass-Abergavenny-Usk-Chepstow 158km 2200m
Sat 11th Wells and Mells and Old Railway Trail 100km Audax Home-Whitchurch-Wells-Bruton-Mells-Whitchurch-Home 129km 1938m
*April*
Sat 23rd BRCC Wander to Weston Home-Nailsea-Winsombe-Uphill-Weston super mare-Hewish-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Home. 100km 513m
*May*
Sat 13th France Marennes Royan La Palmyre and Côte Sauvage 103km 520m
*June*
Sun 11th Home, Backwell, Burrington Coombe, Wells, Glastonbury, Cheddar Gorge, Chew Stoke, Home 115km 1200m
*July*
Sun 9th Home Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna--Pensford Viaduct-Chew Stoke-Backwell--Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont-Home 100km 1200m
Sat 15th Plains Trains and no more Automobiles Audax Warmley (Bristol)- Malmesbury-Wootton Bassett-Stonehenge-Radstock-Warmley 209km 2350m 2pts
*August*
Sun 6th Home Chew Magna Wells Godney Backwell Home 105km 965m
Sun 27th Home Backwell Burrington Coombe Priddy Godney Mark Congresbury Backwell Home 105km 847m
*September*
Sun 24th Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Magna-Long Ashton-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth-Bristol-Home 105km 990m
*October*
Sat 7th BRCC Jim's Memorial RideHome-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Bitton-Wickwar-Thornbury-Hallen-Portway-Home 131km 1184m
*November*
Weds 8th Home-Backwell-Burrington Coombe-Cheddar-Wedmore-AshtonWindmill-Webbington-Winscombe-Congresbury-Nailsea-Home 101km 961m
*December*
Mon 4th Somerset Levels Rooks Bridge-Mark-Burrow Bridge-Langport-High Ham-Westhay- Mark-Rooks Bridge 105km 428m
Sun 31st Mendips Home-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Winford-Blagdon-Priddy-Westhay(Sweets)-Loxton-Congresbury-Backwell-Home 100km 1126m

*17pts*


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2018)

8th Jan: 101.8miles https://www.strava.com/activities/825457215
4th Feb: 65.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/854844231
18th Feb: 100 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/870978771
26th Feb: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/880413829
4th March: 104 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/887440287
1st April: 103 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/923350618
16th April: 67 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/944755297
1st May: 62.6 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/966147814
6th May: 110.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/973687978
13th May: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/983959357
29th May: 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1011111795
10th June: 125miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1029969643
1st July: 110 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1062483836
8th July: 62.5miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1073253033
12th July: 62.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1080425417
18th July: 66.4 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1089504194
23rd July: 64.2 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1097344725
13th August: 69.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1131516421
24th August: 70 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1149615047
10th September: 63 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1177381333
16th September: 66 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1186403198
24th September 72 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1199436096
14th October 102.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1229884598
21st October 63.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1240204271
29th October 62.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1252031125
11th November 108 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1271203627
18th November 68 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1280534856
25th November 62.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1289834074
2nd December 112.7 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1299243287
24th December 64 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/1325631028
30th December 62.3 miles
https://www.strava.com/activities/1333249953

32 points


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2018)

8th January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/825254854) - Drizzle, more drizzle and rain ...but good company!
27th January, 110.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/846031915) - Mainly mud! Exploring National Cycle Network South of London
18th February, 107.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/870895422) - Mainly hills. Chiltern rollercoaster, training for Bealach Mor begins!
12th March, 100.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/897575090) - Rain, hills, jetlag and more rain...did I say it rained?
17th April, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/946281582) - Finally back on the bike and back in the Chilterns.
22nd April, 143.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/952855621) - Ridgeway Rouleur Sportive...not as flat as they promised!
6th May, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/973590190) - May Meander, Dunsmore/Kop/Wigans/Dudley/Britwell/Watlington hills
10th June, 104.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1030714370) - Nightrider London 2017, 5 hours of traffic lights! :-)
1st July, 102.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1062337386) - Wendover via Whiteleaf & Smalldean to Ivinghoe and back
9th July, 107.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1075227428) - Wendover, Stewkley, Akeley, Quainton, Stone, Wendover - warm and flat(ish)
22nd July, 139.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1097646370) - Redbourn Road Rider Sportive...just as lumpy as promised
30th July, 104.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1109102472) - Gravel route...Wendover/Watford/Harpenden/Wendover
6th August, 106.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1120446137) - More Chilterns - Wendover down to Turville, great cake at 'The Barn'
13th August, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1131649800) - Flat/Hills/Flat(ish) - Wendover, Wycombe, Mentmore, Wendover
28th August, 101.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1156564806) - Jetlag recovery ride - Wendover down to Hambleden (and back)
17th September, 102.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1188882876) - Gravel to Greenwich - Country/City loop
23rd September, 109.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1197994849) - Down to Dartford - River ride on the Slate
22nd October, 109.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1242110431) - Windy and wobbly way to the Thames - Finally getting over the Labyrinthitis
5th November, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1262509550) - Windy valley ways - Out towards Bicester, hours of headwinds!
17th December, 101.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1317345759) - Cold and extremely wet - Down to Henley and back
22nd December, 102.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1323121522) - Tenerife, South to North
28th December, 120.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1330513812) - Tenerife North to South
31st December, 113.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/1334884237) - A bit (!!!) of a climb to end the year in style/pain


----------

